# الاعتبارات التصميميه لاقسام المستشفى



## سمراء فلسطين (26 مارس 2007)

ساعطي معلومات مختصرة او نبذه عن تصميم بعض اقسام المستشفيات واتمنى ان تنال ارضاؤكم...

*تختلف الهياكل التنظيمية الداخلية للمست**شفيات من مستشفى لآخر ومن بلد إلى آخر وفقا للفكر الإداري وطبيعة نشاط المستشفى الطبي وحجمه، *
*إن الحاجة إلى العناية الخاصة يجب أن تتوفر للمرضى ذوي الحالات الحرجة والشديدة الأذى والضرر، وهذا النوع من العناية يتألف من العناية الطارئة، ووسائل المحافظة على الحياة والعناية المشددة. *
*ويمكن أن تصنف وحدات العناية المشددة ضمن مجموعات من العناية الخا**ص**ة وفقا لنوع الخدمات التي تقدم فيها كما يلي : *
*- **العناية الطبية الخاصة: **Medical Specialty*
*«جراحية، علاجية، طب أطفال»*
*- **نظام الأعضاء **Organ System*
*«تنفسية، قلبية، كلوية، عصبية، كبدية»*
*- **الأعراض السريرية المتزامنة **Clinical Syndrome*
*«**الرضوض والجروح، الصدمات، الحروق»*
*- **التناقلات**Transportation *
*«الوحدات الاسعافية ذات عربات نقل وحمل المرضى»*
*إن وحدات العناية المشددة ذات التصميم والأهداف الخاصة مثل العناية المشددة بالمواليد حديثي الولادة تحتاج إلى متطلبات خاصة بها حيث تكون مثل هذه الوحدات مجهزة بتسهيلات مناسبة وضرورية لعزل الأطفال. *
*وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة إلى وحدة العناية القلبية التي تحتاج إلى متطلبات خاصة بها. لذلك نلاحظ أن كافة الجهود تبذل ليس فقط لتأمين العزلة الملائمة والجو المعتم ولكن أيضا لتأمين المحيط الهادئ والمريح بالإضافة إلى إمكانية السماح بالمراقبة الالكترونية المثلى للقلب والمحافظة على الحياة بمساعدة كافة التجهيزات الضرورية التي يتم تأمينها بسرعة لكل سرير. *
**** إن موضع العناية المشددة في الشفى يتبع لاعتبارات وعوامل متعددة:-*​*ففي حال كون المشفى جديد فإن تصميم وحدة العناية المشددة يمكن أن يتم بأي شكل يبدو هو الشكل الأفضل حيث يمكن أن يكون شكل مستطيل، مريع أو حتى دائري. ولكن بشكل عام فإنه بالنسبة للمشفى الموجود مسبقا فإن معظم وحدات العناية المشددة تقام بإعادة بناء مساحة معينة من المشفى موجودة مسبقا ً حيث غالبا ً ما يتم بناء هذه الوحدة على شكل حرف (**L**) أو**على شكل مساحة مستطيلة الشكل ضمن جناح ضيق من المشفى. *
*وإن موضع الوحدة سوف يتأثر بالمساحة المتاحة للوحدة ككل وبالحجم المتوقع لكل مريض وبموضع موكز الخدمة في المشفى والذي يلعب الدور الأكبر في تشغيل هذه الوحدة. *
*- إن موضع وحجم وحدة العناية المشددة يعتبر بشكل جزئي أمرا مهما ً بالنسبة لحجم المشفى ككل. فالمشافي ذات أعداد الأسرة أقل من 75 سرير تتضمن عادة وحدة عناية مشددة جراحية مع غرفة انعاش لما بعد التخدير. *
*بينما المرضى المحتاجين للمراقبة القلبية يتم توزيعهم على اسرة متعددة مع معدات مراقبة خاصة في مستويات طبية منظمة. *
*- عندما يصل عدد الأسرة في المشقى إلى 75 – 50 سرير فإن مرضى الجراحة المحتاجين إلى عناية مشددة غالباً ما يتوضعون في مساحات مجاورة لغرفة الانعاش مع جهاز تمريضي وفريق عمل خاص وتجهيزات عامة المشاكل الطبية ذات الطبيعة القلبية أو حالات الانعاش ممكن أن تكون بوحدة منفصلة أولاً. *
*- المشافي ذات الحجم المتوسط 150 – 400 سرير فإنها غالبا ً ما تلبي احتياجاتها الخاصة بوحدة عناية مشدة واسعة بشكل كاف بحيث تؤمن وحدة عناية مشددة مستقلة عن غرفة الانعاش لما بعد التخدير وتنشىء وحدات عناية مشددة منفصلة لحل المشكلات القلبية وحالات الانعاش. *
*تعتبر عملية مراقبة المرضى أمراً بالغ الأهمية ولكن يجب أن يتم تحقيقه عن طريق موضع مركزي لمحطة التمريض ولذلك يجب أن يراعى في عملية ترتيب أسرة وحدة العناية المشددة أن لا يتم م**ر**اقبة مر**ي**ض واحد فقط ولكن يجب أن يكون من الممكن مراقبة المرضى الآخرين المتواجدين على مسافات أكثر بعداً من مح**ط**ة المراقبة.*
*غالباً ما تكون الوحدة مكونة من غرفتين إلى أربع غرف ولكن عندما يكون هناك مريض ذو حالة مرضية سيئة جداً أو حالة عدوى شديدة حيث أن المساحة بأكملها ستخصص لمريض واحد فإن ذلك يعني إضاعة بقية الأسرة المجاورة من دون فائدة والتسوية المعقولة هنا تتمثل بإقامة حواجز على شكل جدران صلبة في ما بين الأسرة على مساحات مفتوحة للمشي وأبواب قابلة للطي لإغلاق المساحة داخل الغرفة أو فتحها من أجل المعالجة في حالة الأزمات وكل جدار يحوي نوافذ مزدوجة الزجاج تسمح بالمرونة في عملية المراقبة بالإضافة إلى جعل عملية العزل ما بين المريض في حدها الأقصى الاعتماداً على حالة المريض ودرجة المراقبة المطلوبة من قبل منطقة التمريض المخصصة للمراقبة.*

*على اختلاف العنايات المشددة فإننا سنستعرض الخدمات الكهربائية والميكانيكية المشتركة التي يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار بالعناية المشددة: *
*أ‌- **الخدمات الكهربائية **electrical service**: *
*1- **التأريض.*
*2- **إضاءة محظة التمريض وأسرة المرضى والمحيط.*
*3- **الحماية من الترددات الراديوية.*
*4- **أماكن المآخذ.*
*5- **تيار الطوارئ.*
*6- **المراقبة الالكترونية.*
*7- **الساعات.*
*8- **الخدمات الحائطية الرأسية.*
*9- **أجهزة أشعة × الم**ح**مولة أو الثابتة.*
*ب‌- **الخدمات الميكانيكية الهندسية **mechanical engineering services**:*
*1- **التدفئة.*
*2- **التهوية.*
*3- **تكييف الهواء.*
*4- **التزويد بالغاز والفاكيوم.*
*5- **المخابر التعليمية.*
*6- **مخابر غازات الدم.*
*7- **أماكن المغاسل والحمامات.*
***معالجة الهواء **Air handling**:*
*1- **الحرارة **temperature**:*
*لقد تم اقتراح أن الحرارة المحيطية المناسبة للوحدة العناية المشددة هي ما بين 27-31.*
*2- **التهوية **Ventilation**:*
*سواء أكان الهواء المعقم الذي تزود به الوحدة هواء جديد أو معاد الدوران فإن ذلك لا يضمن المنع التام للهواء الفاسد والملوث والأهم من ذلك هو معدل الهواء الذي سيتم تغييره، اتجاه تدفق الهواء، بالإضافة إلى نظافة الهواء.*
*عملية التنظيم والملاحظة على صفة وطبيعة الهواء ورائحته تتطلب أن يتم تغيير الهواء بمعدل 6 مرات بالساعة. *
*3- **الإضاءة فوق البنفسجية والإيروزول **AEROSOL** المبيد للجراثيم:*
*عملية تطهير الهواء يتم انجازها بشكل تام ومؤكد باستخدام الإضاءة فوق البنفسجية والإيروزول عديم النقل للعدوى.*
*4- **الرطوبة **Humidity**: *
*الرطوبة المثالية المقترحة لغرف العناية المشددة هي ما بين 50-55 % من أجل كل المرضى وكل العاملين بالوحدة.*
*5- **ضغط الهواء **Air pressure**:*
*في التصاميم الحديثة للوحدة العناية المشددة أصبحت تعتمد على ضرورة تواجد نظام خاص لتوزيع الهواء بحيث أن منافذ تفريغ الهواء يجب ان تقود هذا الهواء إما إلى نظام إعادة دوران الهواء أو إلى الخارج*


----------



## Biomedical (26 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الأخت الكريمة / سمراء فلسطين ،

مواضيع مميزة وجهد تشكرين عليه ، جزاكي الله كل خير .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (26 مارس 2007)

*تتمة*

***غرفة المريض في وحدة العناية المشددة:*​*في** التصا**ميم الحديثه** لغرفة المريض يفضل بأن يكون السرير في مركز الغرفة وفي هذه الحالة يتم الاستفادة من الحائط الجبهي خلف رأس المريض **Head wall** وبالتالي يتم تخديم المريض بالغازات الطبية ( هواء فاكيوم أوكسيجين ) وكذلك التغذية الكهربائية للأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة أما بقية المخارج فتخدم من السقف أو من عمود بجانب السرير حيث نجد في كل غرفة مخرج تكييف **defuser** واحد في السقف وفتحتي سحب جانبية.*
*وقد تم وضع المونيتر على يمين المريض وطبعاً هذا الوضع مريح جداً للطبيب أثناء أداء عمله.*
*أما الإضاءة فنجد وحدتي إنارة بيضاء في السقف، وحدة إنارة فوق لوحة رأس المريض، وضوء قراءة على يسار المريض قابل للتحريك ولكن المريض لا يستطيع التحكم إلا بالإضاءة الرأسية.*
*درجة الحرارة في الغرفة 21-27 درجة مئوية.*
*الرطوبة تتراوح بين 50-55%.*
*****يجب** أن تكون غرفة العناية المشددة معزولة صوت**يا** ذلك **للأسباب التالية:**-*
*1- **حتى لا تتأثر سلبيا ً نفسيا على المريض ( تتأثر سلباً نفسية المريض عند سماع أنين وألم غيره من المرضى )*
*2- **حتى لا يتم الازعاج من قبل الطلاب**(اذا كان المستشفى تعليمي)** للمرضى *
*** **كل غرفة عناية مشددة تحوي نوافذ وذلك: *
*1- **لكشف جميع الحركات بكل الغرف للمرضى من قبل الكادر الطبي. *
*2- مراقبة المرضى من قبل اقاربهم وأصدقائهم. *
*** تكون الارضيات وطلاء الجدران من النوع المضاد للجراثيم لتأمين جو معقم ( وهذا ما يعمل على زيادة في تعقيم جو الغرفة).*
*الشكل يبين غرفة المريض في وحدة العناية المشددة **(هذا تصميم الماني)*
*




*

**لوحة التغذية الكهربائية للمريض في الغرفة: 
وهي مثبته على الحائط فوق رأس المريض كما في الشكل الملحق: 






من اليسار إلى اليمين: 
- المأخذ الأول بلون أخضر: عند انقطاع الكهرباء يستمر التشغيل على مأخد الـ UPS ومن ثم وبعد فترة يتم التحويل على هذا المأخذ حيث تكون المولدة قد أقلعت. 
- المأخذ الثاني بلون أخضر: وهي موصل لنظام عدم انقطاع UPS ذو عطالة معدومة تقريباً 
- المأخذ الثالث بلون برتقالي وهوموصول لنظام عدم انقطاع SEP وفيه تصل العطالة إلى 0.3 ms. 
- المأخذ الرابع لمونيتور المريض 
- المأخذ الخامس: خاص بنداء صوتي وضوئي للكادر التمريضي ولا يمكن إيقافه إلا من غرفة المريض. 
- المأخذ السادس: للأوكسيجين. 
- الماخذين السابع والثامن: للهواء الطبي. 

ملاحظات: 
- يوجد ستارة في كل غرفة تستخدم لعزل المريض أثناء تغير الأقمشة. 
- لا يتوفر حمامات لمرضى العنايه المشدده وذلك لعدم قدرة المريض على الحركة عملياً لذا نجد كراسي خاصة لنقل المريض إلى الحمام أو يتم التنظيف تحت المريض وبشكل دوري. 
*أهم الأجهزة الطبية المتواجدة في الغرفة: 
- جهاز مص المفرزات Suction unit. 
- مقياس ضغك الدم Blood Pressure monitor . 
- جهاز حقن آلي Infusion pump. 
- جهاز تأكسج Pulse Oximeter. 
- حوامل Holders . 
- كما نجد طاولة لتخديم المريض وكرسي للمرافق ومغسلة لغسيل أيدي الأطباء قبل وبعد الكشف. 
كما نجد في بهو الغرف وفي كل عناية: 
- أجهزة تنفس اصطناعي.
- أجهزة لتحليل غازات الدم. 
- أجهزة صدمة كهربائية. 
- طاولة تخديم في منتصف البهو. 
- جهاز إنارة لتشخيص صور الأشعة متوضع في منتصف البهو. 
- مغسلة متوضعة في منتصف البهو. 
- لوحة مراقبة شبكة الغازات الطبية وتتضمن إنذارات لكشف الأعطال. 
- وحدة المراقبة المركزية للغرف متوضعة في البهو. 
* لوحة وحدة المراقبة المركزية: 
تتضمن هذه اللوحة عمليات التحكم بإضاءة كل من الإنارة السقفية والإنارة فوق رأس المريض وذلك لكل غرفة من غرف وحدة العناية المشددة بالإضافة إلى التحكم بإضاءة الممر. 
كما تتضمن أزرار اختبار حالة الأمان والعمل الجيد وحالة حدوث الأخطاء والاعطال الأرضية في كل غرفة بالإضافة لزر التصفير. 
كما نجد لوحة فرعية جانبية تظهر نداء المريض بشكل إنذار ضوئي وصوتي مأخذ للمونيتور المركزي مأخذ لجهاز الصدمة مأخذ جهاز إنذار المريض، مأخذ مونيتور إضافي. 
المونيتور الرئيسي يظهر باراميترات كل مريض على حدا ونجد بجانبه جهاز صدمة كهربائية في حالة شحن وفي متناول أيدي كادر التمريض. 
ملاحظة هامة: يوجد لوحة عامة لقياس العازلية الكهربائية متوضعة في البهو الرءيسي لوحدة العناية المشددة وهي تعطي إنذارات كما تكشف العطل الأرضي في كل قسم عناية عن طريق إظهار البارامترات التالية: 

Safe- Earth Fault – Reset – Test​
وهي مرتبطة بشكل مباشر مع طاولة وحدة المراقبة المركزية لكل عناية. 
*


----------



## وليد العمري (26 مارس 2007)

مشكورة اختي / سمراء فلسطين 
وجزاك الله خير
ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## Bioengineer (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا أختي الكريمه على هذه المعلومات المهمه والمفيده...

اسمحي لي باظافة بسيطة:

من ضمن الاجهزة الطبية كذلك في غرفة العناية المركزة لم تذكريها التالي:
1-D.C Shock Machine
2- ECG Machine
3- Syring Pump
4- Monitor تعرض على هذه الشاشة اشارة القلب وكذلك نسبة الاوكسجين بالدم Spo2 وكذا ظغط الدم وهناك اظافات اخرى لمراقبة الجسم تختلف باختلاف المونيتور.


شكرا لك ///تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير الك اخ عادل عالاضافات وكتير مبسوطه عليها...


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

*تتمه*

· قسم العمليات​

الاعتبارات التصميميه لقسم العمليات:-

1- يجب ان تكون اتجاهات جريانات الهواء ضمن القسم دائما من المكان الاكثر نظافه الى المكان الاقل نظافه (توفير ضغط موجب داخل الغرفه).
2- ان يكون سهل الوصول اليه من (قسم الاسعاف , قسم التعقيم المركزي , قسم اشعه X , المخابر , المصاعد , العنايه المشدده , عنابر مرضى الجراحه , الثلاجه) .
3- يجب اخذ الاحتياطات التصميميه عند اجراء الجراحه على مريض مصاب بمرض معد .
4- يجب ان تكون جميع السطوح و المواد المستعمله في جناح العمليات قابله للتنظيف بسهوله .
5- يجب ان يكون الممر النظيف معزول تماماعن الممر الوسخ .
6- يجب ان يكون القسم مستقل عن الممر العام وعن حركه الهواء في باقي المستشفى .
7- يجب ان يتم التخلص من المواد المتسخه في القسم دون الحاجه الى المرور عبر المناطق النظيفه .
8- يجب ان يكون عمل الكادر ضمن القسم قابل للحركه من مكان نظيف لاخر دون الحاجه الى المرور في المناطق غير النظيفه .
9- يجب ان تتوفر اجهزة انذار ضد الحريق ضمن قسم العمليات .
10- ان تكون الارض من النوع المضاد للكهرباء الساكنه في الغرف التي تستخدم فيها اجهزة التخدير و في كل الممرات التي يمكن ان ينتقل عبرها المريض وهو متصل مع جهاز التخدير وفي غرف العمليات وان تكون من المطاط او الياف بلاستيك .
11- يجب تامين ارضي مناسب في الغرفه تؤرض اليه كافه الاجهزة الموجوده والسطوح المعدنيه لجميع الموجودات داخل غرفه العمليات .


موقع جناح العمليات :-

يفضل توضع قسم العمليات بالطوابق السفليه وغالبا الطابق الثاني وساعد على ذالك التطور الكبير للاضاءة الاصطناعيه (ضوء ساطع + زياده قليله بحرارة الوسط المحيط) وفي حال توفر نوافذ ضمن غرف العمليات يجب ان تكون قادرة على الحفاظ على درجه الحراره الداخليه دون تغيير .

اقسام جناح العمليات :-
ينقسم جناح العمليات الى ثلاثه اقسام :
1- المنطقه الداخليه : وهي غرف العمليات ذاتها وحجز المريض وادخاله وهي منطقه يحدد فيها المرور الداخلي ويجب الوصول فيها الى اقصى درجات النظافه و التعقيم .

2- المنطقه الوسطى : وهي التي تحتوي امكانيات لمعالجه المخلفات والاقمشه الملوثه . 

3-المنطقه الخارجيه : منطقه الادارة والاستقبال .

تحتاج كل غرفه عمليات الى غرفه تخدير (ممكن تخدير المريض ضمن غرفه العمليات) , غرفه تنظيف , غرفه تغيير الملابس , غرفه التحضير للعمليات خاصه بها , منطقه تصريف و نحتاج لمنطفه خروج و التي سينقل من خلالها المريض بعد العمليه الى غرفه الانعاش .

تحليل الحركه داخل قسم العمليات :-

* محور حركه المرضى في جناح العمليات :وتشمل دخوله الى الجناح في العمليات ثم التخدير فاجراء العمليه فالانعاش ثم الخروج .
* محور حركه الفريق الجراحي : وتشمل تغيير الملابس ثم التعقيم ثم الدخول الى غرفه العمليات ثم بعد ذلك الخروج منها .
* محور حركه المعقمات و الملوثات و الاجهزة .

تفصيل اكثر :-
محور حركه المرضى : هو خط الحركه للمريض ابتداءا من خروجه من عنبر النوم بالقسم الجراحي و العوده اليه بعد اجراء الجراحه . ويتم انتقال المرضى من العنبر الجراحي الى حجرة فحص واعداد وغيار ملابس المريض بحيث يستبدل ملابسه باخرى خاصه معقمه بدون ملابس داخليه وذلك استعدادا للعمل الجراحي وكذلك وضعه على نقاله متحركه خاصه بقسم العمليات غير تلك التي احضر عليها من العنبر الجراحي وتقع هذه الحجرة في المنطقه الفاصله (خط التعقيم) بين الطرفه المعقمه و الطرفه غير المعقمه و المتصله بطرفه المستشفى , ثم ينقل الى الطرفه الداخليه لصالات العمليات ثم يدخل حجرة التخدير ثم الى غرفه العمليات حيث تجري له الجراحه ثم الخروج منها الى وحده الانعاش وهي من المستحب ان تكون في منطقه خط التعقيم وهي التي تفصل بين المنطقه المعقمه وغير المعقمه ومنها بعد الانعاش و الفحص الى عنبر العلاج الجراحي .

محور حركه الفريق الجراحي :- يبدا من حجرات التغيير و الراحه الموجوده بالمنطقه المتوسطه (خط التعقيم) و التي تقع بين المنطقه المعقمه و المنطقه غير المعقمه , ونجد ان حجرات التغيير والراحه تنقسم الى حيزين احدهما غير معقم و الاخر معقم ويتم عبور افراد الفريق الجراحي في هذه الحجرات من حيز الى اخر حيث يرتدون الملابس الخاصه في الحيز المعقم ثم ينتقلون عبر طرفه غرف العمليات المعقمه الى حيز التطهير (غسيل الايدي) و منه الى حيز ارتداء الجبب و القفازات ثم صاله العمليات .ويجب فصل محور حركه الفريق الجراحي لقسم العمليات عن محور دخول المريض لهذا القسم .


محور حركه المعقمات و الملوثات :- 
تقسم هذه الحركه الى حركه داخليه و حركه خارجيه .

1- الحركه الداخليه :-
تنحصر بانتقال المواد المعقمه من حجرة التعقيم الى صاله العمليات و منها لحجرة الغسيل بعد اجراء العمليه الجراحيه .
ان قسم التعقيم المركزي هو المسؤول عن التحضير وتعقيم جميع اللفافات و القفازات و الابر ….الخ وان تخزين الاشياء المستخدمه في الجراحه يكون مسؤوليه قسم الجراحه ويجب عمل حساب مكان كاف لذلك 

2- الحركه الخارجيه : - وتنقسم هذه الحركه الى حركتين :
*حركه المعقمات : وهي انتقال المواد المعقمه من قسم التعقيم المركزي الى حجرة التعقيم التي تجاور صاله العمليات يتم بحيث لاتمر تلك المواد المعقمه عبر أي نقطه غير معقمه او تمر بها مواد ملوثه .
**حركه الملوثات : هي انتقال المواد الملوثه بعد اجراء العمليه الجراحيه الى حجرة الغسيل و منها الى قسم التعقيم المركزي .

التعقيم داخل قسم العمليات هو القضيه المهمه التي يجب على المهندس الطبي ان يلتزم بها عند تصميم قسم العمليات بالمستشفى مما يتيح امكانيه المحافظه على هذا التعقيم مع الالتزام في المحافظه على حركه داخليه مغلقه .​


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

*تتمه*

قسم الخدمات​ 
ويقصد به المناطق الخدمية أو نظيرة الطبية التي تزود المشفى بالخدمات الضرورية والأساسية من تعقيم وغسيل....الخ بالإضافة إلى الطبخ، وبالتالي هي ليست مناطق طبية ولكنها ضرورية وبدونها لا يمكن أن تقوم أي مشفى، فكل شيء في المشفى من أجهزة وأدوات ومعدات وألبسة وبياضات يحتاج إلى غسيل وتعقيم.
وكذلك فإن وجود قسم للطهو والطبخ في المشفى هو أمر بالغ الأهمية من أجل تزويد المرضى بالغذاء الصحي والذي يتناسب مع حالتهم المرضية.
ونظراً للضجج والحرارة المرتفعة والرطوبة الغير مرغوبة الصادرة عن تلك الأقسام بالإضافة إلى الأبخرة والروائح المنبعثة من منطقة الطهو، لذلك يفضل وضع هذه المناطق في طابق القبو وحيث تكون بذلك بعيدة عن الأقسام الطبية الهامة في المشفى من عمليات، عناية مشددة، غرف الإقامة للمرضى، وغيرها من أقسام أخرى تحتاج إلى هدوء.


_ « قسم المطبخ » : _
​ تأتي أهمية المطبخ في المشفى من ضرورة تأمين الغذاء الصحي للمرضى المتواجدين في المشفى، وذلك بما يتناسب مع حالتهم الصحية.
 حيث يقع على عاتق هذا القسم من المناطق الخدمية تزويد كل من المرضى المقيمين في المشفى (مرضى غرف الإقامة، عناية مشددة ..... الخ) والكادر الطبي والتمريضي العامل ضمن المشفى، وبالتالي يتوجب عليه تأمين العدد الكافي من وجبات الطعام يومياً بما يتناسب مع العدد الإجمالي للمرضى الكادر العامل في المشفى وبمعدل 3 وجبات خلال اليوم الواحد.
 أثناء التخطيط لإنشاء قسم للطهو في المشفى فيجب اختيار الموقع الملائم له وبشكل متناسب مع توزع الأقسام الفعالة للمشفى وبحيث يضمن عدم تأثيره على أي قسم أو منطقة من المشفى . وعادة يفضل جعل المطبخ في بناء مستقل عن بناء المشفى وذلك نظراً للأبخرة المتصاعدة من المداخن التابعة للمطبخ بالإضافة إلى روائح الطعام المنبعثة منه، ولكن وفي هذه الحالة يجب تأمين طريقة الربط المناسبة بينه وبين المشفى من خلال ممرات أرضية تصل بين البناءين، و أحياناً يسمح بتوضع المطبخ ضمن بناء المشفى ولكن بشرط أن يتمتع ذلك الموقع المختار له ببعد كاف عن المناطق الفعالة للمشفى (كأن يتوضع في القبو إذا لم يكن يحتوي على أقسام طبية رئيسية .. )، وفي كلتا الحالتين يجب توفير مدخل خاص لهذا القسم.
 وهو يعتبر من الأقسام التي تشغل مساحات كبيرة في المشفى نظراً لكونه يحتوي على عدة مناطق هامة وضرورية من أجل تأمين المستلزمات الأساسية للطبخ من غسيل للخضرة، وتقطيع، ومن ثم طهو، وسكب، وغيره.
 والمناطق التي يجب أن يتكون منها قسم الطهو على الترتيب :

*1- **غرفة تحضير طعام:*
*يتم فيها تحضير كافة الإجراءات الأولية للطبخ من غسيل للخضرة، وتقطيع، وعجن ......، وذلك باستخدام الأدوات والتجهيزات الكهربائية البسيطة.*
*2- **غرفة طهو:*
*يتم فيها خلط المواد الأولية التي تم تحضيرها في الغرفة السابقة وطهيها من خلال استخدام الأفران وأدوات التي قد جهز بها القسم.*
*3- **غرفة سكب طعام :*
*بعد الانتهاء من عملية طبخ الطعام، يتم الانتقال إلى مرحلة السكب ليتم فيما بعد توزيعه إلى أقسام المشفى. *
*4- **غرفة خاصة للجلي :*
*يتم فيها تنظيف وغسل جميع الأدوات المستخدمة في المطبخ.*
*وأيضاً يحتاج هذا القسم إلى مساحة لتخزين المواد الأولية للطبخ (من خضرة، ولحوم، .... الخ) وذلك ضمن برادات خاصة.*
*يجب أن يتمتع هذا القسم بموقع قريب من مصاعد الخدمة والتي يتم من خلالها نقل الطعام إلى الأقسام المختلفة للمشفى.*


*« منشآت التغذية » :*​​* بالنسبة لمعدات ومنشآت خدمات التغذية فإنها يجب أن تلتزم لسد متطلبات البرنامج التشغيلي، وهذه المتطلبات تتكون من أنظمة تحضير الطعام بالوسائل الحديثة المريحة أو التقليدية سواء في الموقع أو بهما معاً وذلك تبعاً لما هو ملائم، ويجب إعطاء أهمية لوجبات الزوار المهمين، كذلك يتوفر مكان لتحضير الطعام بالقرب من منطقة التسليم للمواد والمخازن مع ملاحظة أهمية التشطيب للقسم ومراعاة النظافة والصيانة.*
*· **عناصر التشغيل :*
*يجب توفير المنشآت التالية بالمقاسات والأعداد المطلوبة لتنفيذ نوعية الخدمات التي يتم اختيارها وتقديم الطعام :*
*1- **محطة تحكم لاستلام ومراقبة واردات الأغذية وتشمل على منطقة لفصل البضائع وميزان وتكون منفصلة عن منطقة الاستلام العمومية.*
*2- **فراغ لمستودع يشمل الثلاجة لحفظ واردات الأغذية لمدة أربعة أيام وبحيث يتم تقسيم الثلاجة إلى ثلاثة أقسام وهي : مواد غذائية، مواد مبردة، ومواد مثلجة، وقد تتطلب المنشآت التي في المناطق النائية مزيداً من منشآت حفظ الطعام حسب العلاقات المناسبة، ويجب أن تكون جميع الأطعمة مخزنة على أرفف وأن يكون ارتفاع الرف السفلي عن الأرض بمقدار لا يقل عن **30m**.*
*3- **منشآت تحضير الطعام تتطلب أجهزة تحضير الطعام التقليدية المساحة والمعدات اللازمة للتحضير والطبخ وبالنسبة لأجهزة تقديم وتحضير الطعام بالوسائل الحديثة المريحة مثل الوجبات المجمدة والطبق الرئيسي المتكامل والمقادير التي تغلف لكل فرد أو الأنظمة التي تستخدم تحضير الأطعمة عن طريق مقاولين فإنها تتطلب المساحة الفراغية والمعدات التي تقوم بتدفئة الطعام أو تجزئته إلى مقادير والطبخ والخبز.*
*4- **منشآت غسيل الأيدي التي تقع في منطقة تحضير الطعام والمنشآت الخاصة بتجميع وتوزيع الطعام للمرضى القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار.*
*5- **مساحة لتناول الطعام للمرضى القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار.*
*6- **مساحة لغسيل الأدوات وتقع في غرفة أو تجويف جداري مستقل عن منطقة تجهيز وتقديم الطعام ويجب توفير معدات غسيل أدوات المائدة من النوع التجاري، كما يجب توفير مساحة أيضاً لاستلام وفرز وترتيب وتنظيف أدوات المائدة المتسخة والتخلص من الفتات الذي بها ونقل أدوات المائدة النظيفة إلى مناطق الاستعمال، وينبغي أن تكون منشآت غسيل الأيدي متوفرة وقريبة بحيث يسهل الوصول إليها بسهولة ويسر.*
*7- **منشآت غسيل القدور.*
*8- **مناطق التخزين (مستودع) ومنشآت التنظيف للعلب وعربات الصواني المتحركة.*
*9- **منشآت تخزين النفايات وتقع في غرفة مستقلة موصلة مباشرة إلى الخارج لسرعة التخلص منها.*
*10- **مكاتب أو مساحة لطاولات أخصائي التغذية أو مدير خدمات التغذية.*
*11- **دورات مياه لطاقم التغذية.*
*12- **غرفة عمال النظافة وتقع داخل قسم التغذية ويجب أن تشتمل على مصرف أرضي وحوض خدمة ومساحة تخزين لواردات ومعدات النظافة.*
*13- **منشآت صنع الثلج لتوزيعه ذاتياً، وهذه المنشآت يمكن أن تقع في منطقة تجهيز الطعام أو في غرفة مستقلة ولكن ينبغي أن تكون من النوع الذي يسهل تنظيفه وتكون قريبة من أعمال التغذية.*
*14- **مستودع تموينات النظافة يتم توفير غرفة مستودع مستقلة لتخزين بنود غير الأطعمة مثل إمدادات النظافة التي تلوث المأكولات.*
*15- **غرف مستودعات إضافية ويجب توفيرها حسب مقتضيات الضرورة لتخزين أدوات الطبخ والصواني الزائدة وأدوات المائدة الفضية **"FLATWARE"** ومنتجات البلاستيك والورق والمعدات المحمولة.*
*16- **فراغات العمل لتحضير الطعام ويتم توفيرها لتحضير الطعام والطبخ والخبز، وهذه المناطق يجب أن تكون قريبة من المستخدم بقدر الإمكان (تجميع الصواني وتناول الطعام)، ويتم توفير فراغات إضافية لإزالة التبريد والحفظ بالتدفئة **"THAWING"** وتجزئة الطعام إلى المقادير المقررة.*
*17- **منطقة تجميع صواني المرضى يجب توفير منطقة لتجميع صواني المرضى ووضعها داخل نطاق مناطق التوزيع وتحضير الطعام بحيث تكون قريبة.*
*18- **عربات تقديم الطعام يجب توفير نظام التوزيع عربات مع فراغات للتخزين والتحميل والتوزيع والاستلام ويجب تصميم حركة مرور العربات الداخلة والخارجة وبين العربات المتسخة والنظيفة وعمليات التنظيف ويجب ألا تكون عملية دوران العربات خلال مناطق معالجة الطعام.*
*19- **منطقة تناول الطعام يتم توفير فراغ لتناول الطعام للمرض القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار، كما يجب فصلها عن مناطق توزيع وتحضير الطعام.*
*20- **خدمات البيع إذا استخدمت أجهزة البيع للوجبات غير المجدولة زمنياً فيتم توفير غرفة مستقلة يمكن الوصول إليها دون الحاجة إلى دخول منطقة الطعام الرئيسية، ويجب أن تحتوي غرفة البيع على مكائن تعمل بالعملة وحوض لغسيل الأيدي ومنطقة للجلوس، ويجب توفير منشآت لصيانة وتنظيف المكائن كجزء من برنامج تقديم الطعام بالمنشأة.*
*21- ** منطقة لاستلام وفرز أدوات المائدة، ويجب أن تكون مجاورة لغسيل الأدوات ومستقلة عن مناطق تحضير الطعام.*
*22- **منشآت غسيل الأدوات تصميمها لمنع تلوث الأدوات النظيفة بالأدوات المتسخة عن طريق حركة المرور المتقابلة، ويجب نقل الأدوات النظيفة للتخزين أو الاستعمال في منطقة الطعام دون الحاجة إلى اختراق مناطق تحضير الطعام.*
*23- **يجب توفير منشآت غسيل القدور بما في ذلك الأحواض المقسمة إلى أجزاء المتعددة **"COMPARTMENTED"** بالمقاس الكافي للاستعمال المريح، وتوفير المياه الحارة لتنظيف القدور والكؤوس قد تتم بواسطة سخانات إضافية **"BOOSTER HEATER"** كما يجب عمل تدابير لتجفيف وتخزين القدور وأواني القلي.*
*24- **غرفة مستودع نفايات الطعام ويجب أن تقع بالقرب من مناطق غسيل الأدوات وتحضير الطعام وليس داخل منطقة تحضير الطعام، ويجب أن يكون بها مدخل مباشر يؤدي إلى منشآت تجميع النفايات والتخلص منها.*
*25- **يجب تركيب أحواض غسيل الأيدي التي تعمل بدون استعمال الأيدي وبحيث يكون موقعها مما يسهل الوصول إليه بشكل مريح من جميع أقسام الوحدة.*
*26- **المكاتب ويجب توفير هذه الغرفة لمكتب مدير تقديم الطعام، وفي المنشآت الصغيرة يمكن أن يقع هذا الفراغ في منطقة تعد جزءاً من منطقة تحضير الطعام.*
*27- **دورات المياه والخزائن يجب توفير هذه الفراغات لاستعمال طاقم التغذية، ويجب ألا تفتح مباشرةً على مناطق تحضير الطعام غير أنها يجب أن تكون قريبة منها قرباً وثيقاً.*
*28- **غرف النظافة ويجب توفيرها لاستعمال إدارة التغذية وينبغي أن تحتوي على ما يلي : حوض خدمة، مصرف أرضية، فراغ للمساحات والسطول والتموينات، وعندها يتم استخدام البخار أو المياه الحارة للنظافة العامة كذلك يجب توفير فراغ إضافي داخل نطاق الغرفة لتخزين تلك الخراطيم والفوهات.*
*29- **معدات صنع الثلج ويجب أن تكون من النوع المريح للخدمة ومما يسهل نظافتها، ويجب توفيرها لكل من المشروبات ومنتجات الطعام (معدات التوزيع الذاتي) وللاستعلام العام.*
*30- **خدمات العقود أو مسئول التموين **"COMMISSARY"** من مناطق أخرى، قد يتم تخفيض البنود المذكورة أعلاه حسبما يكون ذلك ملائماً، ويجب توفير الحماية للأطعمة الواردة للتأكد من جودتها وكونها طازجة وحفظها من الجو الحار والبارد وتجنب التلوث، وإذا كان التوريد يتم من مصادر خارجية فيجب توفير الحماية من التقلبات المناخية، كما يجب عمل التدابير للتنظيف الدقيق ومراعاة كون المعدات صحية **"SANITATION"** لتجنب اختلاط المتسخة منها بالنظيفة.*

*· *_المعدات __"EQUIPMENTS"__:_
يجب أن تكون الأجهزة الميكانيكية من النوع شديد التحمل وملائم للاستخدام المقصور بالإضافة إلى سهولة تنظيفها، وحيث تكون المعدة من النوع الذي يمكن نقله من مكان لآخر فيجب أن يتم تركيب عجلات لها شديدة التحمل بحيث يمكن نقلها، وإذا كانت المعدة من النوع ذات الوصلات المثبتة بها فيجب عدم تركيب عجلات لها ويجب عزل أرضيات وجدران وأسقف الثلاجات والبرادات القدرة على حفظ درجة الحرارة إلى ما دون درجة التجمد، وينبغي أن تكون أجهزة التجميد (الفريزر) قادرة على حفظ درجة الحرارة حتى 20 درجة مئوية ويجب التحكم في البرادات والثلاجات والفريزرات بواسطة حاكمة للحرارة وذلك للاحتفاظ بمعايرات درجة الحرارة المطلوبة أكثر أو أقل 2 درجة، ويجب إيضاح درجات الحرارة الداخلية رقمياً حتى يمكن رؤيتها من الخارج، ويجب أن تشمل أجهزة التحكم إنذار لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية، وينبغي تسجيل زمن الإنذار تلقائياً.
يجب أن تكون الوحدات الكبيرة قابلة للقفل من الخارج غير أنه يجب أن يتوفر بها وسيلة إطلاق "RELEASE" للخروج من الداخل في جميع الأوقات ويجب إضاءة هذه الوحدات الكبيرة من الداخل كما ينبغي أن تكون جميع الأرفف مقاومة للصدأ والتآكل وسهلة التنظيف، كما يجب تصنيعها وتثبيتها لدعم حمل لا يقل عن 100 رطل/قدم طولي، ويجب تزويد جميع معدات الطبخ بأجهزة قفل أوتوماتيكية "DEVICES" "SHUT-OFF" لتجنب الحرارة الزائدة عن الحد . أما بالنسبة لأنابيب تركيب الأسلاك الكهربائية "CONDUIT" التي تكون تحت الطاولات فإنه يجب أن توزيع شبكة الأنابيب والمصارف.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

*تتمه*

قسم الخدمات​ 
ويقصد به المناطق الخدمية أو نظيرة الطبية التي تزود المشفى بالخدمات الضرورية والأساسية من تعقيم وغسيل...الخ بالإضافة إلى الطبخ، وبالتالي هي ليست مناطق طبية ولكنها ضرورية وبدونها لا يمكن أن تقوم أي مشفى، فكل شيء في المشفى من أجهزة وأدوات ومعدات وألبسة وبياضات يحتاج إلى غسيل وتعقيم.
وكذلك فإن وجود قسم للطهو والطبخ في المشفى هو أمر بالغ الأهمية من أجل تزويد المرضى بالغذاء الصحي والذي يتناسب مع حالتهم المرضية.
ونظراً للضجج والحرارة المرتفعة والرطوبة الغير مرغوبة الصادرة عن تلك الأقسام بالإضافة إلى الأبخرة والروائح المنبعثة من منطقة الطهو، لذلك يفضل وضع هذه المناطق في طابق القبو وحيث تكون بذلك بعيدة عن الأقسام الطبية الهامة في المشفى من عمليات، عناية مشددة، غرف الإقامة للمرضى، وغيرها من أقسام أخرى تحتاج إلى هدوء.


_ « قسم المطبخ » : _
​ تأتي أهمية المطبخ في المشفى من ضرورة تأمين الغذاء الصحي للمرضى المتواجدين في المشفى، وذلك بما يتناسب مع حالتهم الصحية.
 حيث يقع على عاتق هذا القسم من المناطق الخدمية تزويد كل من المرضى المقيمين في المشفى (مرضى غرف الإقامة، عناية مشددة ..... الخ) والكادر الطبي والتمريضي العامل ضمن المشفى، وبالتالي يتوجب عليه تأمين العدد الكافي من وجبات الطعام يومياً بما يتناسب مع العدد الإجمالي للمرضى الكادر العامل في المشفى وبمعدل 3 وجبات خلال اليوم الواحد.
 أثناء التخطيط لإنشاء قسم للطهو في المشفى فيجب اختيار الموقع الملائم له وبشكل متناسب مع توزع الأقسام الفعالة للمشفى وبحيث يضمن عدم تأثيره على أي قسم أو منطقة من المشفى . وعادة يفضل جعل المطبخ في بناء مستقل عن بناء المشفى وذلك نظراً للأبخرة المتصاعدة من المداخن التابعة للمطبخ بالإضافة إلى روائح الطعام المنبعثة منه، ولكن وفي هذه الحالة يجب تأمين طريقة الربط المناسبة بينه وبين المشفى من خلال ممرات أرضية تصل بين البناءين، و أحياناً يسمح بتوضع المطبخ ضمن بناء المشفى ولكن بشرط أن يتمتع ذلك الموقع المختار له ببعد كاف عن المناطق الفعالة للمشفى (كأن يتوضع في القبو إذا لم يكن يحتوي على أقسام طبية رئيسية .. )، وفي كلتا الحالتين يجب توفير مدخل خاص لهذا القسم.
 وهو يعتبر من الأقسام التي تشغل مساحات كبيرة في المشفى نظراً لكونه يحتوي على عدة مناطق هامة وضرورية من أجل تأمين المستلزمات الأساسية للطبخ من غسيل للخضرة، وتقطيع، ومن ثم طهو، وسكب، وغيره.
 والمناطق التي يجب أن يتكون منها قسم الطهو على الترتيب :

*1- **غرفة تحضير طعام:*
*يتم فيها تحضير كافة الإجراءات الأولية للطبخ من غسيل للخضرة، وتقطيع، وعجن ......، وذلك باستخدام الأدوات والتجهيزات الكهربائية البسيطة.*
*2- **غرفة طهو:*
*يتم فيها خلط المواد الأولية التي تم تحضيرها في الغرفة السابقة وطهيها من خلال استخدام الأفران وأدوات التي قد جهز بها القسم.*
*3- **غرفة سكب طعام :*
*بعد الانتهاء من عملية طبخ الطعام، يتم الانتقال إلى مرحلة السكب ليتم فيما بعد توزيعه إلى أقسام المشفى. *
*4- **غرفة خاصة للجلي :*
*يتم فيها تنظيف وغسل جميع الأدوات المستخدمة في المطبخ.*
*وأيضاً يحتاج هذا القسم إلى مساحة لتخزين المواد الأولية للطبخ (من خضرة، ولحوم، .... الخ) وذلك ضمن برادات خاصة.*
*يجب أن يتمتع هذا القسم بموقع قريب من مصاعد الخدمة والتي يتم من خلالها نقل الطعام إلى الأقسام المختلفة للمشفى.*


*« منشآت التغذية » :*​​* بالنسبة لمعدات ومنشآت خدمات التغذية فإنها يجب أن تلتزم لسد متطلبات البرنامج التشغيلي، وهذه المتطلبات تتكون من أنظمة تحضير الطعام بالوسائل الحديثة المريحة أو التقليدية سواء في الموقع أو بهما معاً وذلك تبعاً لما هو ملائم، ويجب إعطاء أهمية لوجبات الزوار المهمين، كذلك يتوفر مكان لتحضير الطعام بالقرب من منطقة التسليم للمواد والمخازن مع ملاحظة أهمية التشطيب للقسم ومراعاة النظافة والصيانة.*
*· **عناصر التشغيل :*
*يجب توفير المنشآت التالية بالمقاسات والأعداد المطلوبة لتنفيذ نوعية الخدمات التي يتم اختيارها وتقديم الطعام :*
*1- **محطة تحكم لاستلام ومراقبة واردات الأغذية وتشمل على منطقة لفصل البضائع وميزان وتكون منفصلة عن منطقة الاستلام العمومية.*
*2- **فراغ لمستودع يشمل الثلاجة لحفظ واردات الأغذية لمدة أربعة أيام وبحيث يتم تقسيم الثلاجة إلى ثلاثة أقسام وهي : مواد غذائية، مواد مبردة، ومواد مثلجة، وقد تتطلب المنشآت التي في المناطق النائية مزيداً من منشآت حفظ الطعام حسب العلاقات المناسبة، ويجب أن تكون جميع الأطعمة مخزنة على أرفف وأن يكون ارتفاع الرف السفلي عن الأرض بمقدار لا يقل عن **30m**.*
*3- **منشآت تحضير الطعام تتطلب أجهزة تحضير الطعام التقليدية المساحة والمعدات اللازمة للتحضير والطبخ وبالنسبة لأجهزة تقديم وتحضير الطعام بالوسائل الحديثة المريحة مثل الوجبات المجمدة والطبق الرئيسي المتكامل والمقادير التي تغلف لكل فرد أو الأنظمة التي تستخدم تحضير الأطعمة عن طريق مقاولين فإنها تتطلب المساحة الفراغية والمعدات التي تقوم بتدفئة الطعام أو تجزئته إلى مقادير والطبخ والخبز.*
*4- **منشآت غسيل الأيدي التي تقع في منطقة تحضير الطعام والمنشآت الخاصة بتجميع وتوزيع الطعام للمرضى القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار.*
*5- **مساحة لتناول الطعام للمرضى القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار.*
*6- **مساحة لغسيل الأدوات وتقع في غرفة أو تجويف جداري مستقل عن منطقة تجهيز وتقديم الطعام ويجب توفير معدات غسيل أدوات المائدة من النوع التجاري، كما يجب توفير مساحة أيضاً لاستلام وفرز وترتيب وتنظيف أدوات المائدة المتسخة والتخلص من الفتات الذي بها ونقل أدوات المائدة النظيفة إلى مناطق الاستعمال، وينبغي أن تكون منشآت غسيل الأيدي متوفرة وقريبة بحيث يسهل الوصول إليها بسهولة ويسر.*
*7- **منشآت غسيل القدور.*
*8- **مناطق التخزين (مستودع) ومنشآت التنظيف للعلب وعربات الصواني المتحركة.*
*9- **منشآت تخزين النفايات وتقع في غرفة مستقلة موصلة مباشرة إلى الخارج لسرعة التخلص منها.*
*10- **مكاتب أو مساحة لطاولات أخصائي التغذية أو مدير خدمات التغذية.*
*11- **دورات مياه لطاقم التغذية.*
*12- **غرفة عمال النظافة وتقع داخل قسم التغذية ويجب أن تشتمل على مصرف أرضي وحوض خدمة ومساحة تخزين لواردات ومعدات النظافة.*
*13- **منشآت صنع الثلج لتوزيعه ذاتياً، وهذه المنشآت يمكن أن تقع في منطقة تجهيز الطعام أو في غرفة مستقلة ولكن ينبغي أن تكون من النوع الذي يسهل تنظيفه وتكون قريبة من أعمال التغذية.*
*14- **مستودع تموينات النظافة يتم توفير غرفة مستودع مستقلة لتخزين بنود غير الأطعمة مثل إمدادات النظافة التي تلوث المأكولات.*
*15- **غرف مستودعات إضافية ويجب توفيرها حسب مقتضيات الضرورة لتخزين أدوات الطبخ والصواني الزائدة وأدوات المائدة الفضية **"FLATWARE"** ومنتجات البلاستيك والورق والمعدات المحمولة.*
*16- **فراغات العمل لتحضير الطعام ويتم توفيرها لتحضير الطعام والطبخ والخبز، وهذه المناطق يجب أن تكون قريبة من المستخدم بقدر الإمكان (تجميع الصواني وتناول الطعام)، ويتم توفير فراغات إضافية لإزالة التبريد والحفظ بالتدفئة **"THAWING"** وتجزئة الطعام إلى المقادير المقررة.*
*17- **منطقة تجميع صواني المرضى يجب توفير منطقة لتجميع صواني المرضى ووضعها داخل نطاق مناطق التوزيع وتحضير الطعام بحيث تكون قريبة.*
*18- **عربات تقديم الطعام يجب توفير نظام التوزيع عربات مع فراغات للتخزين والتحميل والتوزيع والاستلام ويجب تصميم حركة مرور العربات الداخلة والخارجة وبين العربات المتسخة والنظيفة وعمليات التنظيف ويجب ألا تكون عملية دوران العربات خلال مناطق معالجة الطعام.*
*19- **منطقة تناول الطعام يتم توفير فراغ لتناول الطعام للمرض القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار، كما يجب فصلها عن مناطق توزيع وتحضير الطعام.*
*20- **خدمات البيع إذا استخدمت أجهزة البيع للوجبات غير المجدولة زمنياً فيتم توفير غرفة مستقلة يمكن الوصول إليها دون الحاجة إلى دخول منطقة الطعام الرئيسية، ويجب أن تحتوي غرفة البيع على مكائن تعمل بالعملة وحوض لغسيل الأيدي ومنطقة للجلوس، ويجب توفير منشآت لصيانة وتنظيف المكائن كجزء من برنامج تقديم الطعام بالمنشأة.*
*21- ** منطقة لاستلام وفرز أدوات المائدة، ويجب أن تكون مجاورة لغسيل الأدوات ومستقلة عن مناطق تحضير الطعام.*
*22- **منشآت غسيل الأدوات تصميمها لمنع تلوث الأدوات النظيفة بالأدوات المتسخة عن طريق حركة المرور المتقابلة، ويجب نقل الأدوات النظيفة للتخزين أو الاستعمال في منطقة الطعام دون الحاجة إلى اختراق مناطق تحضير الطعام.*
*23- **يجب توفير منشآت غسيل القدور بما في ذلك الأحواض المقسمة إلى أجزاء المتعددة **"COMPARTMENTED"** بالمقاس الكافي للاستعمال المريح، وتوفير المياه الحارة لتنظيف القدور والكؤوس قد تتم بواسطة سخانات إضافية **"BOOSTER HEATER"** كما يجب عمل تدابير لتجفيف وتخزين القدور وأواني القلي.*
*24- **غرفة مستودع نفايات الطعام ويجب أن تقع بالقرب من مناطق غسيل الأدوات وتحضير الطعام وليس داخل منطقة تحضير الطعام، ويجب أن يكون بها مدخل مباشر يؤدي إلى منشآت تجميع النفايات والتخلص منها.*
*25- **يجب تركيب أحواض غسيل الأيدي التي تعمل بدون استعمال الأيدي وبحيث يكون موقعها مما يسهل الوصول إليه بشكل مريح من جميع أقسام الوحدة.*
*26- **المكاتب ويجب توفير هذه الغرفة لمكتب مدير تقديم الطعام، وفي المنشآت الصغيرة يمكن أن يقع هذا الفراغ في منطقة تعد جزءاً من منطقة تحضير الطعام.*
*27- **دورات المياه والخزائن يجب توفير هذه الفراغات لاستعمال طاقم التغذية، ويجب ألا تفتح مباشرةً على مناطق تحضير الطعام غير أنها يجب أن تكون قريبة منها قرباً وثيقاً.*
*28- **غرف النظافة ويجب توفيرها لاستعمال إدارة التغذية وينبغي أن تحتوي على ما يلي : حوض خدمة، مصرف أرضية، فراغ للمساحات والسطول والتموينات، وعندها يتم استخدام البخار أو المياه الحارة للنظافة العامة كذلك يجب توفير فراغ إضافي داخل نطاق الغرفة لتخزين تلك الخراطيم والفوهات.*
*29- **معدات صنع الثلج ويجب أن تكون من النوع المريح للخدمة ومما يسهل نظافتها، ويجب توفيرها لكل من المشروبات ومنتجات الطعام (معدات التوزيع الذاتي) وللاستعلام العام.*
*30- **خدمات العقود أو مسئول التموين **"COMMISSARY"** من مناطق أخرى، قد يتم تخفيض البنود المذكورة أعلاه حسبما يكون ذلك ملائماً، ويجب توفير الحماية للأطعمة الواردة للتأكد من جودتها وكونها طازجة وحفظها من الجو الحار والبارد وتجنب التلوث، وإذا كان التوريد يتم من مصادر خارجية فيجب توفير الحماية من التقلبات المناخية، كما يجب عمل التدابير للتنظيف الدقيق ومراعاة كون المعدات صحية **"SANITATION"** لتجنب اختلاط المتسخة منها بالنظيفة.*

*· *_المعدات __"EQUIPMENTS"__:_
يجب أن تكون الأجهزة الميكانيكية من النوع شديد التحمل وملائم للاستخدام المقصور بالإضافة إلى سهولة تنظيفها، وحيث تكون المعدة من النوع الذي يمكن نقله من مكان لآخر فيجب أن يتم تركيب عجلات لها شديدة التحمل بحيث يمكن نقلها، وإذا كانت المعدة من النوع ذات الوصلات المثبتة بها فيجب عدم تركيب عجلات لها ويجب عزل أرضيات وجدران وأسقف الثلاجات والبرادات القدرة على حفظ درجة الحرارة إلى ما دون درجة التجمد، وينبغي أن تكون أجهزة التجميد (الفريزر) قادرة على حفظ درجة الحرارة حتى 20 درجة مئوية ويجب التحكم في البرادات والثلاجات والفريزرات بواسطة حاكمة للحرارة وذلك للاحتفاظ بمعايرات درجة الحرارة المطلوبة أكثر أو أقل 2 درجة، ويجب إيضاح درجات الحرارة الداخلية رقمياً حتى يمكن رؤيتها من الخارج، ويجب أن تشمل أجهزة التحكم إنذار لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية، وينبغي تسجيل زمن الإنذار تلقائياً.
يجب أن تكون الوحدات الكبيرة قابلة للقفل من الخارج غير أنه يجب أن يتوفر بها وسيلة إطلاق "RELEASE" للخروج من الداخل في جميع الأوقات ويجب إضاءة هذه الوحدات الكبيرة من الداخل كما ينبغي أن تكون جميع الأرفف مقاومة للصدأ والتآكل وسهلة التنظيف، كما يجب تصنيعها وتثبيتها لدعم حمل لا يقل عن 100 رطل/قدم طولي، ويجب تزويد جميع معدات الطبخ بأجهزة قفل أوتوماتيكية "DEVICES" "SHUT-OFF" لتجنب الحرارة الزائدة عن الحد . أما بالنسبة لأنابيب تركيب الأسلاك الكهربائية "CONDUIT" التي تكون تحت الطاولات فإنه يجب أن توزيع شبكة الأنابيب والمصارف.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

قسم الخدمات​ 
ويقصد به المناطق الخدمية أو نظيرة الطبية التي تزود المشفى بالخدمات الضرورية والأساسية من تعقيم وغسيل بالإضافة إلى الطبخ، وبالتالي هي ليست مناطق طبية ولكنها ضرورية وبدونها لا يمكن أن تقوم أي مشفى، فكل شيء في المشفى من أجهزة وأدوات ومعدات وألبسة وبياضات يحتاج إلى غسيل وتعقيم.
وكذلك فإن وجود قسم للطهو والطبخ في المشفى هو أمر بالغ الأهمية من أجل تزويد المرضى بالغذاء الصحي والذي يتناسب مع حالتهم المرضية.
ونظراً للضجج والحرارة المرتفعة والرطوبة الغير مرغوبة الصادرة عن تلك الأقسام بالإضافة إلى الأبخرة والروائح المنبعثة من منطقة الطهو، لذلك يفضل وضع هذه المناطق في طابق القبو وحيث تكون بذلك بعيدة عن الأقسام الطبية الهامة في المشفى من عمليات، عناية مشددة، غرف الإقامة للمرضى، وغيرها من أقسام أخرى تحتاج إلى هدوء.


_ << قسم المطبخ >> _ 

 تأتي أهمية المطبخ في المشفى من ضرورة تأمين الغذاء الصحي للمرضى المتواجدين في المشفى، وذلك بما يتناسب مع حالتهم الصحية.
 حيث يقع على عاتق هذا القسم من المناطق الخدمية تزويد كل من المرضى المقيمين في المشفى (مرضى غرف الإقامة، عناية مشددة ..... الخ) والكادر الطبي والتمريضي العامل ضمن المشفى، وبالتالي يتوجب عليه تأمين العدد الكافي من وجبات الطعام يومياً بما يتناسب مع العدد الإجمالي للمرضى الكادر العامل في المشفى وبمعدل 3 وجبات خلال اليوم الواحد.
 أثناء التخطيط لإنشاء قسم للطهو في المشفى فيجب اختيار الموقع الملائم له وبشكل متناسب مع توزع الأقسام الفعالة للمشفى وبحيث يضمن عدم تأثيره على أي قسم أو منطقة من المشفى . وعادة يفضل جعل المطبخ في بناء مستقل عن بناء المشفى وذلك نظراً للأبخرة المتصاعدة من المداخن التابعة للمطبخ بالإضافة إلى روائح الطعام المنبعثة منه، ولكن وفي هذه الحالة يجب تأمين طريقة الربط المناسبة بينه وبين المشفى من خلال ممرات أرضية تصل بين البناءين، و أحياناً يسمح بتوضع المطبخ ضمن بناء المشفى ولكن بشرط أن يتمتع ذلك الموقع المختار له ببعد كاف عن المناطق الفعالة للمشفى (كأن يتوضع في القبو إذا لم يكن يحتوي على أقسام طبية رئيسية .. )، وفي كلتا الحالتين يجب توفير مدخل خاص لهذا القسم.
 وهو يعتبر من الأقسام التي تشغل مساحات كبيرة في المشفى نظراً لكونه يحتوي على عدة مناطق هامة وضرورية من أجل تأمين المستلزمات الأساسية للطبخ من غسيل للخضرة، وتقطيع، ومن ثم طهو، وسكب، وغيره.
 والمناطق التي يجب أن يتكون منها قسم الطهو على الترتيب :

*1- **غرفة تحضير طعام:*
*يتم فيها تحضير كافة الإجراءات الأولية للطبخ من غسيل للخضرة، وتقطيع، وعجن ......، وذلك باستخدام الأدوات والتجهيزات الكهربائية البسيطة.*
*2- **غرفة طهو:*
*يتم فيها خلط المواد الأولية التي تم تحضيرها في الغرفة السابقة وطهيها من خلال استخدام الأفران وأدوات التي قد جهز بها القسم.*
*3- **غرفة سكب طعام :*
*بعد الانتهاء من عملية طبخ الطعام، يتم الانتقال إلى مرحلة السكب ليتم فيما بعد توزيعه إلى أقسام المشفى. *
*4- **غرفة خاصة للجلي :*
*يتم فيها تنظيف وغسل جميع الأدوات المستخدمة في المطبخ.*
*وأيضاً يحتاج هذا القسم إلى مساحة لتخزين المواد الأولية للطبخ (من خضرة، ولحوم، .... الخ) وذلك ضمن برادات خاصة.*
*يجب أن يتمتع هذا القسم بموقع قريب من مصاعد الخدمة والتي يتم من خلالها نقل الطعام إلى الأقسام المختلفة للمشفى.*


*« منشآت التغذية » :*​​* بالنسبة لمعدات ومنشآت خدمات التغذية فإنها يجب أن تلتزم لسد متطلبات البرنامج التشغيلي، وهذه المتطلبات تتكون من أنظمة تحضير الطعام بالوسائل الحديثة المريحة أو التقليدية سواء في الموقع أو بهما معاً وذلك تبعاً لما هو ملائم، ويجب إعطاء أهمية لوجبات الزوار المهمين، كذلك يتوفر مكان لتحضير الطعام بالقرب من منطقة التسليم للمواد والمخازن مع ملاحظة أهمية التشطيب للقسم ومراعاة النظافة والصيانة.*
*· **عناصر التشغيل :*
*يجب توفير المنشآت التالية بالمقاسات والأعداد المطلوبة لتنفيذ نوعية الخدمات التي يتم اختيارها وتقديم الطعام :*
*1- **محطة تحكم لاستلام ومراقبة واردات الأغذية وتشمل على منطقة لفصل البضائع وميزان وتكون منفصلة عن منطقة الاستلام العمومية.*
*2- **فراغ لمستودع يشمل الثلاجة لحفظ واردات الأغذية لمدة أربعة أيام وبحيث يتم تقسيم الثلاجة إلى ثلاثة أقسام وهي : مواد غذائية، مواد مبردة، ومواد مثلجة، وقد تتطلب المنشآت التي في المناطق النائية مزيداً من منشآت حفظ الطعام حسب العلاقات المناسبة، ويجب أن تكون جميع الأطعمة مخزنة على أرفف وأن يكون ارتفاع الرف السفلي عن الأرض بمقدار لا يقل عن **30m**.*
*3- **منشآت تحضير الطعام تتطلب أجهزة تحضير الطعام التقليدية المساحة والمعدات اللازمة للتحضير والطبخ وبالنسبة لأجهزة تقديم وتحضير الطعام بالوسائل الحديثة المريحة مثل الوجبات المجمدة والطبق الرئيسي المتكامل والمقادير التي تغلف لكل فرد أو الأنظمة التي تستخدم تحضير الأطعمة عن طريق مقاولين فإنها تتطلب المساحة الفراغية والمعدات التي تقوم بتدفئة الطعام أو تجزئته إلى مقادير والطبخ والخبز.*
*4- **منشآت غسيل الأيدي التي تقع في منطقة تحضير الطعام والمنشآت الخاصة بتجميع وتوزيع الطعام للمرضى القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار.*
*5- **مساحة لتناول الطعام للمرضى القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار.*
*6- **مساحة لغسيل الأدوات وتقع في غرفة أو تجويف جداري مستقل عن منطقة تجهيز وتقديم الطعام ويجب توفير معدات غسيل أدوات المائدة من النوع التجاري، كما يجب توفير مساحة أيضاً لاستلام وفرز وترتيب وتنظيف أدوات المائدة المتسخة والتخلص من الفتات الذي بها ونقل أدوات المائدة النظيفة إلى مناطق الاستعمال، وينبغي أن تكون منشآت غسيل الأيدي متوفرة وقريبة بحيث يسهل الوصول إليها بسهولة ويسر.*
*7- **منشآت غسيل القدور.*
*8- **مناطق التخزين (مستودع) ومنشآت التنظيف للعلب وعربات الصواني المتحركة.*
*9- **منشآت تخزين النفايات وتقع في غرفة مستقلة موصلة مباشرة إلى الخارج لسرعة التخلص منها.*
*10- **مكاتب أو مساحة لطاولات أخصائي التغذية أو مدير خدمات التغذية.*
*11- **دورات مياه لطاقم التغذية.*
*12- **غرفة عمال النظافة وتقع داخل قسم التغذية ويجب أن تشتمل على مصرف أرضي وحوض خدمة ومساحة تخزين لواردات ومعدات النظافة.*
*13- **منشآت صنع الثلج لتوزيعه ذاتياً، وهذه المنشآت يمكن أن تقع في منطقة تجهيز الطعام أو في غرفة مستقلة ولكن ينبغي أن تكون من النوع الذي يسهل تنظيفه وتكون قريبة من أعمال التغذية.*
*14- **مستودع تموينات النظافة يتم توفير غرفة مستودع مستقلة لتخزين بنود غير الأطعمة مثل إمدادات النظافة التي تلوث المأكولات.*
*15- **غرف مستودعات إضافية ويجب توفيرها حسب مقتضيات الضرورة لتخزين أدوات الطبخ والصواني الزائدة وأدوات المائدة الفضية **"FLATWARE"** ومنتجات البلاستيك والورق والمعدات المحمولة.*
*16- **فراغات العمل لتحضير الطعام ويتم توفيرها لتحضير الطعام والطبخ والخبز، وهذه المناطق يجب أن تكون قريبة من المستخدم بقدر الإمكان (تجميع الصواني وتناول الطعام)، ويتم توفير فراغات إضافية لإزالة التبريد والحفظ بالتدفئة **"THAWING"** وتجزئة الطعام إلى المقادير المقررة.*
*17- **منطقة تجميع صواني المرضى يجب توفير منطقة لتجميع صواني المرضى ووضعها داخل نطاق مناطق التوزيع وتحضير الطعام بحيث تكون قريبة.*
*18- **عربات تقديم الطعام يجب توفير نظام التوزيع عربات مع فراغات للتخزين والتحميل والتوزيع والاستلام ويجب تصميم حركة مرور العربات الداخلة والخارجة وبين العربات المتسخة والنظيفة وعمليات التنظيف ويجب ألا تكون عملية دوران العربات خلال مناطق معالجة الطعام.*
*19- **منطقة تناول الطعام يتم توفير فراغ لتناول الطعام للمرض القادرين على المشي والطاقم الوظيفي والزوار، كما يجب فصلها عن مناطق توزيع وتحضير الطعام.*
*20- **خدمات البيع إذا استخدمت أجهزة البيع للوجبات غير المجدولة زمنياً فيتم توفير غرفة مستقلة يمكن الوصول إليها دون الحاجة إلى دخول منطقة الطعام الرئيسية، ويجب أن تحتوي غرفة البيع على مكائن تعمل بالعملة وحوض لغسيل الأيدي ومنطقة للجلوس، ويجب توفير منشآت لصيانة وتنظيف المكائن كجزء من برنامج تقديم الطعام بالمنشأة.*
*21- ** منطقة لاستلام وفرز أدوات المائدة، ويجب أن تكون مجاورة لغسيل الأدوات ومستقلة عن مناطق تحضير الطعام.*
*22- **منشآت غسيل الأدوات تصميمها لمنع تلوث الأدوات النظيفة بالأدوات المتسخة عن طريق حركة المرور المتقابلة، ويجب نقل الأدوات النظيفة للتخزين أو الاستعمال في منطقة الطعام دون الحاجة إلى اختراق مناطق تحضير الطعام.*
*23- **يجب توفير منشآت غسيل القدور بما في ذلك الأحواض المقسمة إلى أجزاء المتعددة **"COMPARTMENTED"** بالمقاس الكافي للاستعمال المريح، وتوفير المياه الحارة لتنظيف القدور والكؤوس قد تتم بواسطة سخانات إضافية **"BOOSTER HEATER"** كما يجب عمل تدابير لتجفيف وتخزين القدور وأواني القلي.*
*24- **غرفة مستودع نفايات الطعام ويجب أن تقع بالقرب من مناطق غسيل الأدوات وتحضير الطعام وليس داخل منطقة تحضير الطعام، ويجب أن يكون بها مدخل مباشر يؤدي إلى منشآت تجميع النفايات والتخلص منها.*
*25- **يجب تركيب أحواض غسيل الأيدي التي تعمل بدون استعمال الأيدي وبحيث يكون موقعها مما يسهل الوصول إليه بشكل مريح من جميع أقسام الوحدة.*
*26- **المكاتب ويجب توفير هذه الغرفة لمكتب مدير تقديم الطعام، وفي المنشآت الصغيرة يمكن أن يقع هذا الفراغ في منطقة تعد جزءاً من منطقة تحضير الطعام.*
*27- **دورات المياه والخزائن يجب توفير هذه الفراغات لاستعمال طاقم التغذية، ويجب ألا تفتح مباشرةً على مناطق تحضير الطعام غير أنها يجب أن تكون قريبة منها قرباً وثيقاً.*
*28- **غرف النظافة ويجب توفيرها لاستعمال إدارة التغذية وينبغي أن تحتوي على ما يلي : حوض خدمة، مصرف أرضية، فراغ للمساحات والسطول والتموينات، وعندها يتم استخدام البخار أو المياه الحارة للنظافة العامة كذلك يجب توفير فراغ إضافي داخل نطاق الغرفة لتخزين تلك الخراطيم والفوهات.*
*29- **معدات صنع الثلج ويجب أن تكون من النوع المريح للخدمة ومما يسهل نظافتها، ويجب توفيرها لكل من المشروبات ومنتجات الطعام (معدات التوزيع الذاتي) وللاستعلام العام.*
*30- **خدمات العقود أو مسئول التموين **"COMMISSARY"** من مناطق أخرى، قد يتم تخفيض البنود المذكورة أعلاه حسبما يكون ذلك ملائماً، ويجب توفير الحماية للأطعمة الواردة للتأكد من جودتها وكونها طازجة وحفظها من الجو الحار والبارد وتجنب التلوث، وإذا كان التوريد يتم من مصادر خارجية فيجب توفير الحماية من التقلبات المناخية، كما يجب عمل التدابير للتنظيف الدقيق ومراعاة كون المعدات صحية **"SANITATION"** لتجنب اختلاط المتسخة منها بالنظيفة.*

*· *_المعدات __"EQUIPMENTS"__:_
يجب أن تكون الأجهزة الميكانيكية من النوع شديد التحمل وملائم للاستخدام المقصور بالإضافة إلى سهولة تنظيفها، وحيث تكون المعدة من النوع الذي يمكن نقله من مكان لآخر فيجب أن يتم تركيب عجلات لها شديدة التحمل بحيث يمكن نقلها، وإذا كانت المعدة من النوع ذات الوصلات المثبتة بها فيجب عدم تركيب عجلات لها ويجب عزل أرضيات وجدران وأسقف الثلاجات والبرادات القدرة على حفظ درجة الحرارة إلى ما دون درجة التجمد، وينبغي أن تكون أجهزة التجميد (الفريزر) قادرة على حفظ درجة الحرارة حتى 20 درجة مئوية ويجب التحكم في البرادات والثلاجات والفريزرات بواسطة حاكمة للحرارة وذلك للاحتفاظ بمعايرات درجة الحرارة المطلوبة أكثر أو أقل 2 درجة، ويجب إيضاح درجات الحرارة الداخلية رقمياً حتى يمكن رؤيتها من الخارج، ويجب أن تشمل أجهزة التحكم إنذار لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية، وينبغي تسجيل زمن الإنذار تلقائياً.
يجب أن تكون الوحدات الكبيرة قابلة للقفل من الخارج غير أنه يجب أن يتوفر بها وسيلة إطلاق "RELEASE" للخروج من الداخل في جميع الأوقات ويجب إضاءة هذه الوحدات الكبيرة من الداخل كما ينبغي أن تكون جميع الأرفف مقاومة للصدأ والتآكل وسهلة التنظيف، كما يجب تصنيعها وتثبيتها لدعم حمل لا يقل عن 100 رطل/قدم طولي، ويجب تزويد جميع معدات الطبخ بأجهزة قفل أوتوماتيكية "DEVICES" "SHUT-OFF" لتجنب الحرارة الزائدة عن الحد . أما بالنسبة لأنابيب تركيب الأسلاك الكهربائية "CONDUIT" التي تكون تحت الطاولات فإنه يجب أن توزيع شبكة الأنابيب والمصارف.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

انا اسفه على تكرار قسم الخدمات بس المشكله مش مني من التحميل ..وارجو من كل عضو عندو اي تعليقات او اضافات ان يقوم بوضعها حتى تكتمل المعلومات
شكرا...


----------



## biomed (29 مارس 2007)

أهم حاجة في غرف العناية المشددة وجود الاجهزة التالية :
Suction unit(electric or Vaccum Wall supply), Ventilator machine with basic modes SIMV IPPV CIPAP BIPAP, IABP - Baloon Pump, Infusion Pumps,Syringe Pump ,Defibrillator+ External Pacing,O2,Air,N2O,N2 galons,Basic blood gas analyzer, ACT system, Warm air for patient temp control, Blood warmer,special bed applicable for surgical emergency treatments, nurse call , flowmeters, intubation trolly,emergency trolly,light under 5000LUX,alarm call system,patient monitor advanced if having telemetry service


----------



## basim88 (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الفيل الأبيض (29 مارس 2007)

أكثر من رائعة يا سمراء فلسطين بهذه المشاركة المتميزة في جانب مهم من الجوانب التي يتناولها علم الهندسة الطبية .... الا وهو ..... تصميم المستشفيات ...... بارك الله فيك ..... وبالتوفيق دائماً


----------



## مبتدئ هندسة (31 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووور على الفائدة الجمة


----------



## Hamzawy (1 أبريل 2007)

روووووووعة فنتاستك موضوع قوي جدا 
مشكور


----------



## belal-alsharaa (1 أبريل 2007)

*بارك الله فيكي يا سمراء*

مشكووووووورة جدا جدا جدا والله يعطيكي العافية على هذا الموضوع الرائع ووفقك الله ...........
:5:


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (4 أبريل 2007)

*تتمه قسم الخدمات*

- قسم التعقيم المركزي:​لقد أدى نزايد عدد غرف العمليات والعيادات في المشافي بالإضافة إلى الاستهلاك الكبير للمواد المعقمة إلى ضرورة وجود قسم خاص بالتعقيم بحيث يكون قادر على استيعاب كل هذه الأمور ويكون قادراً على خدمة كامل المشفى للتخفيف من استهلاك الطاقة وحصر المسؤولية في مكان واحد والتوفير في عدد التجهيزات المستخدمة بالإضافة إلى توفير المساحة داخل المشفى.
ومن الضروري توفر عدة شروط في هذا القسم وهي صعبة إلى حد ما ولكن من الواجب الالتزام بهما حتى نحصل على مواد عقيمة خالية من أي جراثيم أو فيروسات أو أي أحياء دقيقة قد تسبب الانتان أو أمراض نحن في غنى عنها وقادرين على تلافيها.
 قسم التعقيم المركزي يمكن أن يبتعد إلى حد ما عن قسم العلميات. وهذا القسم من أهم أقسام قسم العمليات، وبالرغم من أنه يكون مفصولاً عنه ولكنه متصل بالمصاعد. وهذا القسم مخصص لتعقيم الفوط والقطن والشاش بالإضافة للسرنجات والبياضات والمواد اللازمة للمستشفى بالإضافة لتعقيم وإعداد جميع الأدوات والمهمات التي تلزم المستشفى ككل وغرفة العمليات على وجه الخصوص.
ولما كان قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي يقصد به خدمة غرف العمليات على الخصوص وجميع أقسام المستشفى على العموم، فهو يحتاج لعناية خاصة عند اختيار موقعه في المسقط الأفقي للمستشفى والذي تفرضه العوامل الآتية:
1 . أن يكون قريباً بقدر الإمكان من ممرات الخدمة بالمستشفى.
2 . أن يكون قريباً بقدر الإمكان من المخازن المركزية للإمداد بالخامات الواردة من خارج المستشفى.
3 . أن يكون قريباً بقدر الإمكان من قسم الغسيل بالمستشفى.
4 . إمكانية الاتصال المباشر بينه وبين قسم العمليات (رأسياً وأفقياً) ويجب أن يلبي قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي الحاجة اليومية لغرف العمليات من المواد المعقمة (آلات جراحية، ملابس الجراحين والخاصة بغرف العمليات، بياضات قسم العمليات، القطن، الشاش... إلخ) ويقع قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي أسفل أو أعلى قسم العمليات مباشرة، ويتم نقل المواد المعقمة منه إلى قسم العمليات مباشرة عن طريق مصعد خاص يفتح في غرفة التعقيم التي تجاور غرفة العمليات أو يفتح في غرفة الإمداد بالمعقمات بالقسم والتي تستخدم لتخزين مواد تكفي قسم العمليات لمدة 24 ساعة يومياً، وفي هذه الحالة يستغنى عن غرفة الإمداد بالمعقمات لإمكان نقل المواد المعقمة على الطاولات المتحركة من قسم التعقيم المركزي إلى غرفة التعقيم الجزئي.
وبما أنه يتوجب على هذا القسم تحقيق شروط قاسية وعديدة ضماناً لسلامة المواد والمريض، لذلك يجب أولاً معرفة وظيفة هذا القسم والعوامل المؤثرة به وعلاقته مع باقي الأقسام في المشفى بالإضافة إلى علاقته العددية بحجم المشفى وعدد الأسرة المتواجدة فيها.
1-2- وظيفة قسم التعقيم المركزي:
يقع على عانق هذا القسم العديد من الوظائف الهامة والضرورية وذلك بغية الحصول على أفضل درجة ممكنة من العقامة للأدوات والمعدات وغيرها من الأشياء الضرورية التي تحتاج إلى تقعيم
 وأهم هذه الوظائف هي:
1- تنظيف وتطهير بالحرارة والرطوبة للأحمال (البضائع) الثابتة.
2- تنظيف وتطهير بالحرارة والرطوبة للأدوات الحساسة.
3- تنظيف وتطهير وتعقيم للمتطلبات الطبية.
4- إجراء عمليات التوزيع للعربات والعلب.
5- تحضير وتغليف الأدوات وعلبها والأواني الزجاجية وعلبها وصواني المعالجة وكافة أدوات التعقيم النهائي.
6- تغليف وتحضير العلب التي لا تحتاج إلى تعقيم نهائي.
7- التفتيش والتحضير والتغليف للشاش والقماش من أجل عملية التعقيم النهائي.
8- إنتاج الماء المقطر.
9- تعقيم المواد بغاز أكسيد الإيتلين Ethylene Oxide أو البخار Steam.
10- تهوية الأدوات المعقمة بغاز أكسيد الإيتلين Ethylene Oxide.
11- تخزين المواد المعقمة.
12- تحميل وتفريغ عربات التوزيع.
13- مراقبة السجلات المتضمنة الصادر والجرد والتحميل.
14- العناية اليومية بالتسجيلات للمتطلبات العمليات.
1-3- العوامل المؤثرة في قسم التعقيم المركزي CSSD:
* المواد ذات الاستخدام لمرة واحدة (Disposable): هذا القسم يتحدد بنوع الاستخدام للمواد وإعادة الاستخدام، وعند استخدام هذه المواد (Disposable) بشكل ملحوظ فإن كمية المواد التي يعاد استخدامها ستتقلص وبالتالي فإن المساحات المعتمدة في هذه الأنواع تتأثر بكمية الاستخدام.
* نظام النقل الآلي إذا كان CSSD يحوي نظام نقل أفقي آلي (مصاعد للمواد) فإن المساحات لهذا النوع يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار.
* عامل زيادة مساحة الـ CSSD المستقبلية بما لتوافق مع زيادة عند الأسرة والحمل التشغيلي للأجهزة.
* ساعات التشغيل للعمليات: عادة المشافي تعمل بمستويين للـ CSSD حيث يعادل القسم الأول حتى عمليات لغاية (16 ساعة) في اليوم وإذا كانت ساعات العمليات أكثر من (16 ساعة) في اليوم فإن المساحات ومتطلبات المواد ستنفذ.
* الأدوات: إذا كانت الأدوات الجراحية لا يتم تحضيرها في الـ CSSDفإن غرفة الأدوات الجراحية ليس لها ضرورة حينما تكون الأدوات الجراحية تنظف وتغسل في جناح العمليات وتغلف ثم تعقم في قسم التعقيم المركزي الـ CSS.
* تعقيم المواد الكتانية: إذا كانت المشفى لا تستخدم الأنسجة الكتانية ذات الاستخدام لمرة واحدة فإن غرفة لهذا النوع من المواد يجب أن تكون في تقسيمات قسم الغسيل ولكن تحديدها يعود إلى CSSD.
* إن المعدل العام للعمليات الجراحية الرئيسية هي بحدود (من 4 إلى 6 لكل 100 سرير في اليوم) وبالتالي يتم حساب المساحات في قسم التعقيم بالأخذ بعين الاعتبار هذه الملاحظة.
* إذا كان يتم تحضير السوائل المراد تعقيمها في القسم فإنه يراعى إنشاء غرفة خاصة لتحضير السوائل


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (4 أبريل 2007)

*تتمه*

- تقسيمات قسم التعقيم المركزي:​يتألف قسم التعقيم المركزي من أربع مناطق وهي على الترتيب:
1- منطقة إزالة التلوث: حيث يتم استقبال كافة الأدوات من مناطق الاستخدام إلى منطقة عدم التلوث حيث يتم إتلاف مواد الاستخدام لمرة واحدة وإزالة تلوث الأدوات الجراحية والأواني الزجاجية وتنظيفها من أجل إرسالها إلى منطقة التحضير والتعليب.
2- منطقة التعليب والتحضير: وهي تعتبر منطقة نظيفة حيث يتم فيها تفتيش الأدوات وتحضيرها من أجل عملية التعقيم أو التخزين في المستودعات أو للاستخدام مرة ثانية ويتم وضع الأدوات والأواني داخل العلب الخاصة وكذلك الشاش والمحاليل المراد تعقيمها أيضاً تعلب وتعقم.
3- منطقة التخزين: المواد المعقمة والمحضرة توضع في المستودعات الخاصة بقسم التعقيم حتى يتم الحاجة لها في مناطق الاستخدام. ويكون في تلك المستودعات أماكن مخصصة لتوضع المواد والأجهزة كجهاز ماص المفرزات وجهاز التنفس.
4- منطقة النقل: وتتضمن عربات النقل والتفريغ.

يمكن تقسيم هذا القسم الى منطقتين رئيسيتين:-​​1- القسم المتسخ من التعقيم: وفيه يتم استقبال الادوات و المعدات التي هي بحاجه الى تعقيم و تتم فيه المراحل الاولى من التعقيم من تغليف وتعليب و من ثم يتم وضعها في اجهزة التعقيم المزوده بباين ,باب يفتح من هذا القسم و الآخر يفتح من القسم الآخر من قسم التعقيم.
2- القسم النظيف من التعقيم : ويتم في هذا القسم اخراج اخراج الادوات التي تم تعقيمها و من ثم توزيعها الى الاقسام المختلفه للمشفى .


وهذا النوع من التعقيم يتم لجميع الادوات و المعدات الطبيه التي تتحمل درجات الحرارة العاليه ولهذا السبب تم انشاء غرفه التعقيم بالغاز (التعقيم بغاز اكسيد الايتيلين ) ليتم من خلاله تعقيم الادوات والاجهزة الحساسه و التي لاتتحمل درجات حراره عاليه .

· يلحق بهذا القسم الغرف التاليه:-
- مستودع لحفظ مواد التعقيم و غيرها.
- مكتب اداري يشرف على القسم.
- مشالح واستراحه للعاملين في هذا القسم.​ 

_«محور حركة المعقمات والملوثات» :_​​هو خط الحركة للمواد المعقمة والملوثة، وتقسم هذه الحركة إلى حركة داخلية وأخرى خارجية.​*· **الحركة الداخلية** :*
*وتنحصر في انتقال المواد المعقمة من غرفة التعقيم إلى غرفة العمليات ومنها لغرفة الغسيل بعد إجراء العملية الجراحية، ويمكن لهذه الحركة أن تكون دائرية في حالة استخدام أجهزة تعقيم في الحائط الفاصل بين غرفة الغسيل والتعقيم، أو أن تكون حركة منتهية عند غرفة الغسيل في حالة عدم استخدام أجهزة تعقيم في الحائط الفاصل بين غرفتي التعقيم والغسيل.*​*· **الحركة الخارجية** :*
*وتنقسم هذه الحركة إلى قسمين :*​*1- **حركة المعقمات :*
*وهي انتقال المواد المعقمة من قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي إلى غرفة التعقيم التي تجاور غرفة العمليات بواسطة اتصال رأسي أو أفقي بحيث لا تمر تلك المواد المعقمة عبر أي نقطة غير معقمة، أو تمر بها مواد ملوثة، كما أن انتقال المواد المعقمة من قسم التعقيم المركزي إلى غرفة التعقيم جائز فقط في حالة قسم عمليات مكون من صالتين للعمليات فقط. وفي حالة وجود أكثر من صالتين للعمليات بالقسم، فسنجد أنه يصعب وجود الاتصال الرأسي المباشر بين قسم التعقيم المركزي وكل غرفة من غرف التعقيم بقسم العمليات، ولذلك توجد غرفة مخزن للإمداد بالمواد المعقمة في منطقة خط التعقيم (والتي تقع بين الممر المعقمة والممر غير المعقمة بقسم العمليات)، وتتصل غرفة الإمداد هذه بقسم التعقيم المركزي رأسياً أو أفقياً، ويصير منها توزيع المواد المعقمة على غرف التعقيم بالقسم.*
*2- **حركة الملوثات** :*
*وهي انتقال المواد الملوثة بعد إجراء العملية الجراحية إلى غرفة الغسيل ومنها على قسم التعقيم المركزي إما عن طريق اتصال رأسي مباشر أو أفقي عبر ممر خلف غرف العمليات والتي تسمح بوصول فريق العمل إلى غرفة الغسيل.*
*وكذلك انتقال الملوثات عبر هذا الممر إلى قسم التعقيم المركزي وهذا الممر ضروري في حالة وجود أكثر من غرفتين للعمليات بالقسم . والتعقيم داخل قسم العمليات هو القضية المهمة التي يجب على المهندس المعماري أن يلتزم بها عند تصميم قسم العمليات بالمستشفى مما يتيح إمكانية المحافظة على هذا التعقيم، مع الالتزام التام في المحافظة على حركة داخلية مغلفة والذي نستطيع أن نسميه بالأسلوب المغلق . وهناك أسلوبان للحركة الداخلية هما الأسلوب المغلق الذي راعى الالتزام التام في المحافظة على درجة التعقيم العالية، والآخر هو الأسلوب المقترح الذي اتجه نحو تبسيط الحركة والعلاقات داخل قسم العمليات دون التقيد بدرجة عالية من التعقيم داخل قسم العمليات.*​


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (4 أبريل 2007)

*تتمه قسم الخدمات*

الغسيل:​ 
مقدمة:
إن لقسم الغسيل أهمية خاصة في المشافي والمراكز الصحية وذلك من أجل إحاطة المريض بجو من العقامة وتنظيف الملابس والبياضات التي يمكن أن تلوث خلال فترة إقامة المريض في المستشفى وتعامل الأطباء والكادر الطبي معه.
تكمن أهمية هذا القسم في الحاجة الماسة إليه من قبل المشفى بكافة أقسامها، فمثلاً وجود أي عطل في هذا القسم سيحدث شلل في المشفى ككل، بينما وجود أي عطل في أي قسم من أقسام المستشفى ليس بالضرورة أن ينعكس سلباً على بقية الأقسام.
 موقع قسم الغسيل:
نظراً للضجيج والحرارة العالية والرطوبة الناتجة عن قسم الغسيل فيفضل أن لا يكون هذا القسم ضمن بناء المستشفى وأن يكون منفصلاً عنها، وفي الوقت نفسه يجب أن يكون قريباً منهـا لتأمين سهولة نقل الغسيل من القسم وإليه.
كما أنه يجب أن يكون قريب جداً من المجاري العامة لمستشفى وأيضاً من محطة التغذية الكهـربائية نظراً لكون الأجهزة ضمن هذا القسم تستجر كميات كبيرة من القدرة الكهربائية.
خدمات البياضات [الغسيل]:
يجب أن تشتمل كل منشآة على التدابير اللازمة لتخزين ومعالجة البياضات النظيفة والملوثة للعناية المتخصصة ويمكن أن تتم المعالجة داخل المنشأة في مبنى مستقل من الموقع أو خارج الموقع أو في مغسلة تجارية مشتركة مع خدمات أخرى.
ويجب أن تكون المنشآت والمعدات طبقاً لما يطلب للتشغيل الفعال الذي يتطلب بدل جهد طبقاً للمواصفة الموضحة في البرنامج التشغيلي الوظيفي ويجب تضمين العناصر التالية بالحد الأدنى:
1- غرفة مستقلة لاستلام وحجز البياضات الملوثة إلى أن تكون جاهزة لأخذها أو معالجتها.
2- غرفة مركزية لتخزين البياضات النظيفة المطلوبة وتوزيعها بوحدات المرضى المستقلة.
3- منطقة لتخزين العربات للإيقاف المستقل لعربات البياضات النظيفة والملوثة بعيداً عن حركة المرور.
4- منطقة أو غرفة إصلاح وفحص البياضات النظيفة وكيها وتطبيقها كجزء من خدمات البياضات، ويجب تأمين مكان لطاولات الإصلاح وأرفف وأماكن تخزين كجزء من قسم خدمات البياضات.
5- يجب توفير منشآت غسيل الأيدي في كل منطقة حيث يتم معالجة البياضات الملوثة التي لا أكياس لها.
إذا تم معالجة البياضات خارج المبنى فيجب عمل التدابير اللازمة:
1- مدخل للخدمات يكون محمياً من الطقس العاصف لتحميل وتفريغ البياضات.
2- محطة مراقبة للصادر والوارد.
إذا تم معالجة البياضات في منشأة المغسلة التي تعد جزءاً من المشروع (داخل نطاق المبنى أو كمبنى مستقل) فيجب توفير ما يلي بالإضافة إلى ما تم الإشارة إليه مسبقاً:
1- غرفة الاستلام والحفظ والفرز لمراقبة وتوزيع البياضات المتسخة ويمكن أن يتم خروجها من أنابيب إنزال البياضات المتسخة داخل نطاق هذه الغرفة أو في غرفة مستقلة.
2- غرفة معالجة المغسلة بمعدات من النوع التجاري التي يمكن أن تعالج تغذية بواقع 7 أيام على الأقل خلال أسبوع ينطوي على أعمال مجدولة ومنتظمة زمنياً، وهذا يمكن أن يتطلب سعة لمعالجة تغذية قدرها سبعة أيام من أسبوع ينطوي على مدة قدرها 40 ساعة.,
3- مستودع لواردات المغسلة.
4- منشآت لغسيل أيدي الموظفين في كل غرفة مستقلة حيث يتم معالجة البياضات النظيفة أو المتسخة.
5- أن توزيع المعدات يجب أن يسمح بانسياب العمل بصورة منظمة مع حد أدنى من حركة المرور المضادة التي قد تسبب خلطاً بين العمليات النظيفة والمتسخة معاً.
6- مدخل قريب لخزان الموظفين المغلقة وغرف الاستحمام واستراحة العاملين.



* تقسيمات قسم الغسيل:
يتألف قسم الغسيل من ثلاثه اقسام:-
* قسم الغسيل الغير نظيف.
* قسم الغسيل النظيف.
* قسم الكوي.
 1- قسم الغسيل غير النظيف:
وهو الجزء الذي يستقبل الغسيل المتسخ ويشكل الجزء الأول من القسم، وفيه يتم فصل الغسيل حسب نوعه ليتم وضعه في الغسالة كل نوع بدرجة حرارة وسرعة دوران مختلف، ويجب أن تكون واسعة بشكل كاف كي تتسع فيه الأجهزة الضخمة (من غسالات وأجهزة تطهير أسرة وغيرها من مستلزمات الغسيل)، ومساحته تبلغ (80- 110 م2) في المشافي التعليمية.
أما بالنسبة للارتفاع فيجب أن تكون الجدران مرتفعة بشكل كاف حتى لا يمتلئ الوسط بالأبخرة والحرارة والرطوبة التي تنشرها الأجهزة الموجودة في هذا القسم، وبما أن التجهيزات التي يزود بها قسم الغسيل معظمها من الحجم الكبير فلا بد من توفير مساحة كافية لها من حيث الارتفاع أيضاً.
2- قسم الغسيل النظيف:
في هذا القسم ينتقل إليه الغسيل النظيف فقط من فتحات جدارية فاصلة بين القسمين، ويجب أن تكون مساحته كبيرة نسبياً لأنه يحتوي على عدد كبير من التجهيزات، وتتعلق هذه المساحة بنوع المشفى والفعاليات اليومية فيها وعدد التجهيزات، ويفضل أن يكون ارتفاعه (5 م)، وسبب هذا الارتفاع الكبير احتواء القسم على تجهيزات تطلق الكثير من البخار، ويجب أن يكون له مدخل يؤدي إلى غرفة الكوي ومدخل ضيق وطويل إلى قسم التعقيم بحيث يجب تأمين مصاعد خاصة لقسمي التعقيم والغسيل.
3-قسم الكوي:
حيث ينتقل الى هذا القسم الغسيل النظيف ليجفف بنشافات خاصه ويتم كويه بالات كوي متنوعه كل حسب نوعه ثم يخزن بخزن نظيفه داخل القسم او ينقل الى اقسام المشفى عبر عربات خاصه في حال الحاجه اليه.

* ويلحق بقسم الغسيل الغرف التاليه:-
- مستودع لحفظ المنظفات و الصابون وغيرها من متطلبات الغسيل.
- مكتب اداري.
- حمامات للعاملين بالقسم.

* الخدمات الميكانيكية والكهربائية في قسم الغسيل:

 1- التهوية:
نظراً لارتفاع درجات الحرارة والرطوبة في قسم الغسيل فإن المعايير العالمية لا تسمح باستخدام التكييف ضمن هذا القسم لأن ذلك يتطلب تمديدات ضخمة جداً، بالإضافة إلى أن البخار سيتكاتف ويؤدي إلى صدأ في أنابيب التكييف، ولهذه الأسباب يتم الاعتماد على التهوية الطبيعية فقط، وذلك باستخدام توربينات كبيرة متوضعة على سقف القسم.
وتتم إعادة الهواء عن طريق توربينات نتوزع فتحاتها في الجدران بحيث تتساوى كمية الهواء الداخلة إلى القسم مع كمية الهواء الخارجة منه.
2- تمديدات البخار:
لا يتم إنتاج البخار ضمن قسم الغسيل بل يجب تأمين تمديدات خاصة لجلب هذا البخار من محطة توليد البخار المجاورة.
توجد أنابيب رئيسية تحتوي على البخار بضغط (40 بار) ثم توزع إلى أنابيب فرعية حسب حاجة كل جهاز.
3- التمديدات الكهربائية:
جميع التجهيزات الموجودة في القسم ثلاثية الطور (3-phase) ما عدا عمليات الكوي اليدوي حيث يتم استجرار الطاقة الكهربائية لتسخين الجهاز وليس لإنتاج البخار.
وتكون هذه التمديدات متصلة مباشرة مع وحدة التغذية الرئيسة في المستشفى.
 4- التمديدات الصحية:
يجب أن يزود كل جهاز ضمن القسم بمصرف مستقل متصل مباشرة مع التمديدات الصحية الرئيسة للمستشفى، كما يحتوي القسم على مصارف صغيرة من أجل عمليات التنظيف والغسيل.
5- الإنذارات وتجهيزات الحماية:
يجب أن يجهز هذا القسم بالإنذارات الخاصة بالحريق والتي من المفترض أن تتوضع فوق كل جهاز لكشف وجود احتمال حريق، ويجب أن يزود أيضاً بخراطيم للإطفاء متوزعة في القسم.
كما يجب أن يتواجد قواطع حماية في حال حدوث تماس كهربائي بين العامل والجهاز، كما يتم تأريض الأجهزة بالأراضي.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (4 أبريل 2007)

*تتمه*

الغرف المساعدة لغرف العمليات:
آ - غرف يمكن أن تعزل عن غرفة العمليات وإن كان يجب أن يكون موقعها في حيز قسم العلميات.
ب- غرف يمكن أن تبعد وتمثل منطقة النظافة العامة.
ت- ويشتمل جناح العمليات على 4 مجموعات أساسية من الغرف المساعدة وهي:

- المنطقة المعقمة المجاورة لغرفة العمليات:
تشمل حيز غرفة العمليات وغرفة التعقيم الجزئي ودخول الأطباء، وغسيل الأيدي للتنظيف ولبس الثوب للفريق الجراحي، وغرفة التخدير، وطاقم الجراحة والتمريض وتعقيم الأدوات، ورئيسة العمليات، مخزن أدوات معقمة وارتداء السترات المعقمة، وتتسم هذه المنطقة بالتعقيم التام.
2- منطقة ذات درجة تعقيم أقل: 
وهذه المنطقة يمكن أن تبتعد عن غرفة العمليات ولكن يجب أن تبقى في حدود قسم العمليات، وتوجد في خط التعقيم وتشمل استراحة الفريق الجراحي (الأطباء والممرضات) ومخازن الإمدادات المعقمة وغرفة الملابس لطاقم الجراحة والتمريض، وغرفة الإنعاش والعناية المركزة، ودخول وخروج الأطباء والممرضات ودخول المرضى للتخدير والغرف الخاصة بالجراحات المخصصة مثل غرف التجبيس ومخزن جبس وجبائر لجراحات العظام. وتعتبر هذه المنطقة هي خط التعقيم الفاصل بين المنطقة المعقمة ومنطقة النظافة العامة.
3- غرف تابعة وخارج حدود التعقيم: 
وهي منطقة نظافة عامة وتشمل (غرفة أدوات النظافة ومخزن غازات التخدير ومحطة الممرضات وخروج جميع نفايات العمليات وحيز انتظار المرضى).
4- قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي:
ويمكن أن يبتعد إلى حد ما عن قسم العلميات. وهذا القسم من أهم أقسام قسم العمليات، وبالرغم من أنه يكون مفصولاً عنه ولكنه متصل بالمصاعد. وهذا القسم مخصص لتعقيم الفوط والقطن والشاش بالإضافة للسرنجات والبياضات والمواد اللازمة للمستشفى بالإضافة لتعقيم وإعداد جميع الأدوات والمهمات التي تلزم المستشفى ككل وغرفة العمليات على وجه الخصوص.
لقد تم شرحه بتفصيل اكثر بقسم التعقيم

غرفتي التعقيم والغسيل:
تحدد طرق تناول الأدوات والأوعية حجم ونوع وموقع الأوتوكلاف (إدارة التطهير) المستخدمة، ويوضع الاعتبار وجود معقم يعمل بأوكسيد الاثيلين لتعقيم منظار المسالك البولية، منظار الرئتين وأدوات الجراحة الدقيقة التي لا يمكن تعقيمها بالبخار أو بالحرارة العالية.
ويحتوي قسم العمليات على غرفتين أخريين تتلاصقان مع غرفة العمليات إحداهما للمعقمات وتسمى غرفة التعقيم الجزئي (غرفة المعقمات) والأخرى للملوثات وتسمى غرفة الغسيل. ويفضل أن تكون غرفتا التعقيم والغسيل مشتركة بين غرفتي عمليات، كما يجب أن تخضع دراسة الحركة التي تتم من وإلى هاتين الغرفتين
وغرفة العمليات وبين هاتين الغرفتين وبعضهما البعض إلى نظام دقيق وكلتا الغرفتين يجب أن تفتحا مباشرة على غرفة العمليات من خلال مداخل مفتوحة دون أبواب لتفادي وجود اختلاف في درجات الحرارة في كل من غرفة العمليات وغرفتي التعقيم والغسيل، مما ينتج عنه عند فتح الأبواب بينهما حدوث تيارات هوائية غير مستحبة.
ومن الواجب تلاصق غرفتي التعقيم والغسيل لغرفة العمليات على أن ترتب خطوط الحركة بينهما بحيث تفي بالآتي:
* فصل حركة الملوثات عن حركة المعقمات وذلك بفصل غرفة التعقيم عن غرفة الغسيل.
* عدم السماح للأفراد العاملين بهاتين الغرفتين بالدخول أو الانتقال عبر غرفة العمليات.
وبالنسبة لعلاقة غرفة التعقيم بغرفة الغسيل فالذي يتحكم فيها هو نوع أجهزة التعقيم المستخدمة من حيث اشتمالها على فتحة واحدة فقط أو على فتحتين متقابلتين من كل جهتيها، ولذلك تثبت تلك الأجهزة في الحاجز الفاصل بين غرفتي التعقيم والغسيل مما يعطي ترتيباً مطرداً لحركة الآلات الجراحية.

أبعاد ومساحة غرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم: 

1- غرفة الغسيل:
يمكن تقسم العمل الذي يتم داخل هذه الغرفة إلى مرحلتين:
 المرحلة الأولى: العناية بالنظافة ونقل الآلات الجراحية بعد العملية الجراحية مباشرة من غرفة العمليات وإليها لتنظيفها. المرحلة الثانية: تنظيم نوعية وتعبئة المعدات النظيفة لاستعمالها من جديد بعد تعقيمها. وللوصول إلى هاتين المرحلتين نحتاج إلى تنسيق المسقط الأفقي لغرفة الغسيل بحيث يتيح توزيع الأجهزة وحركة العاملين بها دون إعاقة واعتراض بعضهم البعض. ويجب ترك مساحة من الغرفة بين الأحواض وأجهزة التعقيم بحيث تسمح بالآتي:
1- انتظار الطاولات المتحركة لتفريغ الأدوات الملوثة منها دون إعاقة للعاملين على جانبي الغرفة.
2- فتح أجهزة التعقيم لتثبيتها دون إعاقة للعاملين على الأحواض وترك مسافة مناسبة لتحرك العاملين والطاولة المتحركة بينهم. وسنجد أن المسافة المناسبة والواجب تركها بين الحائط الخارجي للغرفة إلى الحائط الفاصل بين غرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم هو (3 م) وهذه المسافة تسمح بالعمل وتحرك الطاولة وفتح أجهزة التعقيم دون أي إعاقة.
ولما كان الحائط الذي تثبت فيه أجهزة التعقيم يترواح طوله بين (5.20 م – 6.60 م) والذي يتوقف على نوع أجهزة التعقيم للآلات الجراحية وأجهزة وخزانات المياه والمحاليل المعقمة المثبتة بهذا الحائط، فأبعاد هذه الغرفة تكون (3 م × 5.20 م) ومساحتها (15.60 م2) أو تكون (3م × 6.60 م) ومساحتها (19.80 م2) والتي يلزم لها مساحة قدرها (5.76 م2) وتقدر أبعاد الغرفة (2.40م × 2.40م) وهي تشمل الأشخاص والأجهزة المتحركة داخل محيطها وبإضافة (0.90 م) حول هذا المسطح ليشمل الأجهزة الثابتة مثل طاولة العمل وحوض الغسيل وخزائن الملابس وكذلك لحركة العاملين دون إعاقة لمسطح العمل.
2- غرفة التعقيم:
يمكن تقسيم العمل في غرفة التعقيم كالآتي:
1. تفريغ و تخزين المواد المعقمة من أجهزة التعقيم وكذلك الواردة من خارج القسم (من قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي).
2. تخزين وانتظار الطاولات المتحركة والمحملة بالآلات المعقمة لاستخدامها بغرفة العمليات، ولذلك يجب تنسيق الأرفف وخزائن الملابس اللازمة بطول الحائط المواجه لأجهزة التعقيم الموجودة بالحائط الفاصل بين غرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم. وكذلك ترك مساحة كافية تعمل كملجأ للطاولات المتحركة المعبأة بالآلات الجراحية المعقمة والتي لا تعوق في نفس الوقت العمل الجاري في تفريغ أجهزة التعقيم وكذلك حرية الحركة بينهما بحيث لا يتم لمس تلك الطاولات عرضاً، ولذلك يجب ترك مسافة حوالي (3 م) خالية بين مستودعات الأدوات والأجهزة في الحائط المقابل، ويمكن تغيير هذه المسافة إذا تغير عدد أو نوع الطاولات المتحركة.
3. توفير معدات التعقيم فوق الصوتية الوقت والجهد بالرغم من تكاليفها العالية إلا أنها تقلل من تكرار العمل وتزيد الفرص في تجميع مسطحات العمل بحيث يمكن تدريب الفنيين تحت الإشراف المباشر لإمكانية عملهم بكفاءة.
وقد حدث تطور كبير لغرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم أدى إلى الإلغاء الكلي لأجهزة التعقيم والتي توجد في الحائط الفاصل بينهما كما ذكرنا سابقاً، وانعدمت العلاقة المباشرة بين كل من غرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم. وأصبحت علاقة كل منهما مباشرة مع قسم التعقيم المركزي وذلك بعد دخول أجهزة الحاسب الآلي في تجهيز وإدارة المستشفيات حيث يقوم المسؤول الإداري لقسم العمليات بإبلاغ قسم التعقيم المركزي بالقائمة الجراحية (نوعيات العمليات الجراحية وترتيبها) التي ستجري في اليوم التالي، حيث تعطى تلك القائمة لأجهزة الحاسب الآلي التي تعطي قوائم بالأجهزة والآلات والمهمات التي تلزم كل عملية في القائمة الجراحية، فيقوم المسؤولون في قسم التعقيم والإمداد المركزي بإعدادها وتغليفها وتعقيمها وإرسالها مباشرة عبر الاتصال الرأسي المباشر (مصعد صغير) إلى غرفة التعقيم أو إلى مخزن الإمداد والمعقمات بقسم العمليات لاستخدامها ومن مميزات هذا الحل:
\ . قلة عدد العاملين بغرفتي الغسيل والتعقيم.
2. حفظ درجة حرارة غرفة العمليات ثابتة والتي كانت تتأثر عند فتح أجهزة التعقيم البخاري عند تفريغها مما ينتجع عنه تغيير في درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة، وهذا الأمر غير مستحب في غرف العمليات.
3. خضوع البعد الطولي للغرفتين لوحدة القياس (الموديول) المستخدمة في المسقط الأفقي بدلاً من خضوعه لنوع وطراز أجهزة التعقيم.
غرفة الاستلام وإزالة التلوث:
إزالة التلوث:
يجب أن تشتمل الغرفة على مساحة عمل وعلى المعدات اللازمة لتنظيف المعدات الطبية والجراحية للتخلص من المواد المستعملة الملوثة، ويجب أن تشتمل على منشآت غسيل الأيدي ويجب توفير الخزائن المقفلة ودورات المياه وغرف الاستحمام اللازم لطاقم الموظفين الذين يعملون في هذه المنطقة إذا لم تكن متوافرة في منشآت الموظفين الأخرى القريبة.
غرفة العمل للمواد النظيفة:
يجب أن تشتمل غرفة العمل هذه على منشآت غسيل الأيدي ومساحة عمل وعلى المعدات اللازمة للتعقيم النهائي للواردات والمعدات الطبية والجراحية.


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (4 أبريل 2007)

*تتمه قسم الخدمات*

 معالجة النفايات والتخلص منها:

يجب توفير منشآت للتخزين الصحي للنفايات والتخلص منها بواسطة الإحراق والإهلاك الميكانيكي لها وبعملية الدمك أو احتوائها في الحاويات أو بواسطة مجموعة من تلك التقنيات.​ المحرقة:
يجب توفير محرقة تعمل بالغاز أو بالزيت أو الكهرباء من أجل التدمير الكامل للنفايات المرضية والمعدية وتشمل النفايات المعدية، مواد النفايات الخارجة من غرف العزل والضمادات والمواد الخارجة من الجروح المفتوحة وعينات المختبر ويمكن تقسيم المحرقة مع إدارتين أو أكثر بحيث يكون موقعها في مكان مشترك مع ملاحظة ما يلي:
1. سعة المحرقة المطلوبة سوف تختلف مع نوعية وكمية النفايات التي يجب معالجتها وإذا ما اعتمدت بواسطة السلطات المحلية وتم بيان مواصفاتها من البرنامج التشغيلي فإن بنود الكميات الصغيرة مثل الضمادات ونفايات غرف العزل والعينات المختبرية... الخ، يمكن تعقيمها بالموقع بواسطة أجهزة التعقيم أو تقدم في حالة سليمة بواسطة إجراءات أخرى مقبولة ويتم التخلص منها بمحرقة البلدي أو بالردم عليها، وبالنسبة للأجزاء التي يمكن تمييزها من الجسم والأجزاء التي بالقطع الكبيرة التي لا يمكن تعقيمها بشكل معقول فإنه يجب إحراقها في الموقع.
ملاحظة بموجب موافقة الهيئات صاحبة السلطة والرأي فقد يكون عملياً في بعض الحالات الترتيب لعمل محرقة وطنية مرخصة لجمع وإحراق أجزاء الجسم).
2. ينبغي أن تكون المحرقة في غرفة مستقلة أو تركب في الخارج، إلا أن المحارق ذات السعة التي تقل عن 50 رطلاً في الساعة قد يكون موقعها في منطقة مستقلة داخل نطاق منشأة غرفة الغلايات. وبالنسبة للغرف والمناطق التي تضم المحارق فإنه يجب أن يوجد بها مساحة كافية ومنشآت لعملية التعقيم والتنظيف بالإضافة إلى وجود مسافة لازمة للعمل وإجراء الصيانة، ويجب عمل التدابير اللازمة للتشغيل والتخزين المؤقت والتخلص من المواد التي لا ترجع الروائح الكريهة والأبخرة إلى المناطق الآهلة بالسكان.
3. يجب أن يكون التصميم والإنشاء للمحارق والقنوات (الأنابيب) المائلة لإنزال النفايات مطابقاً لمقاييس الجمعية الوطنية لمكافحة الحريق.
4. يجب تصميم وتجهيز المحارق مع الالتزام بالمتطلبات التي تفوضها لوائح تلوث الهواء في المنطقة. وبالنسبة لتركيب المعدات وتوزيعها فينبغي أن يكون بحيث يقلل من حدوث أخطار (كالزجاج المكسور والسرنجات... إلخ) على طاقم الموظفين أثناء تسليم النفايات لكي يتم إحراقها بالمحرقة.
ويجب إعطاء اعتبارات لاسترجاع حرارة النفايات أي الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية المنبعثة من محارق المواقع التي تستخدم للتخلص من كميات من مواد النفايات.


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (4 أبريل 2007)

شكرا الك اختي سمراء فلسطين وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع الذي يستحق اكثر من الشكر


----------



## مهندس معدات طبية (5 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركاته:
الشكر الجزيل للأخت سمراء فلسطين .... مجهود رائع تشكرين عليه وأنا من أشد متابعي هذا الموضوع.
ولكن هناك تعقيب صغير على موضوع المحارق في المشافي للتخلص من النفايات ... فلقد علمت أن المحارق قد أوقفت عالميا لما تطلقه من سموم (ولست متأكدا من هذه المعلومة 100%) ... ولمعالجة النفايات يوجد أجهزة تعمل بمبدأ الـ microwaves لتصبح النفايات الطبية تعامل كالنفايات العادية، ومن ثم يمكن التخلص منها بسهولة .... ويكمن قبل التخلص منها أن تمر بمرحلة Shredding أي التقطيع ثم التخلص منها.

وأرجو أن يستمر النقاش في موضوع تصميم المستشفيات للأهمية وشكرا.

وفي الختام سلام


----------



## fahmawi (13 أبريل 2007)

*سؤال الى خبراء انظمة البخار*

كيف نحسب اقطار الانابيب و بولر البخار اذا كان لدينا جهازان تعقيم قدرةاتهم 80 طن و 40 طن
ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## fahmawi (14 أبريل 2007)

*تصليح السؤال*



fahmawi قال:


> كيف نحسب اقطار الانابيب و بولر البخار اذا كان لدينا جهازان تعقيم قدرةاتهم 80 kg/h و 40 kg/h
> ارجو الرد السريع



اسف للخطاء وقد صلحت السؤال 80 و40 kg/h


----------



## aalmasri (15 أبريل 2007)

مشكورة أخت سمراء فلسطين على الموضوع الشيق المفيد
لي استفسار على هذه الجملة


> لقد تم اقتراح أن الحرارة المحيطية المناسبة للوحدة العناية المشددة هي ما بين 27-31.


أليست درجة الحرارة المقترحة عالية قليلا؟؟؟؟


----------



## الدكة (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكوره ودائما للأمام


----------



## الدكة (18 أبريل 2007)

فعلاً فقد تم ايقاف بند المحارق من تصميم المستشفيات 

وتم استبدالها بشركات التخلص من النفايات الطبية


----------



## الطيب23 (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## Biomedical_Enginer (26 يونيو 2007)

الاخت الكريمة سمراء فلسطين

أشكرك على مجهودك الجبار والواضح في هذا الموضوع ...

بالنسبة للاخوان الكرام .. أي اضافات اخرى وتفاصيل انا جاهز ...

بحث تخرجي كان عن ادارة المستشفيات وتصميمها .. وادارة الاجهزة الطبية في المستشفيات ..

مع التحية / مهندس طبي (مهندس مبيعات وتركيب أجهزة طبية )


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (27 يونيو 2007)

الاخت الفاضلة سمراء فلسطين
تعجز الكلمات عن وصف المجهود الذي بذلتيه في هذا الموضوع الرائع والمتكامل والمتناسق والذي احتوى اقسام المستشفى جميعها بصورة مبسطة وطيبة، جزاكِ الله خيرا.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## majd82_m (14 نوفمبر 2007)

أختي العزيزة سمراء فلسطين . 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير على هذا الموضوع .


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكى يا اخت سمراء والله الموضوع جميل بجد شكرا جدا


----------



## omer (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا هذا الموضوع


----------



## majd82_m (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
عز طلبي .جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة


----------



## محمد يس11 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا موضوع تمام


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

كل عام وانتم بخير 

ما شاء الله على هالموضوع الشيق 

زادك الله من العلم أخت سمراء وننتظر المزيد وانتظرونى قريبا أخوكم فى الله

جزاك الله خيرا

:56: ابو أنس :56:


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## انس الهيتي (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير هذا


----------



## tdm (13 فبراير 2008)

جزالك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة و بإنتظار جديدك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

موضوع تحفة ومعلومات اكثر من رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## therarocky (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا سمراء فلسطين 
ويعطيك الف عافية 
وتسلم يديك على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا والرائع


----------



## حسام علوي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوووووووووووع جدا جدا جدا جدا يحمل معلومات قيمة>>>> نتمنى المزيد ياسمراء


----------



## shadyqamar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية سمراء فلسطين


----------



## sam80er (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدن موضوعك جديد و يستاهل المشاركة الطبية


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز جدا...... أنا أشكرك على التطرق إليه... لما يحمل بين طياته من معان ورسائل مهمه قد يتغضى عنها الكثير من ملاك( بضم الميم وتشديد اللام) المستشفيات الخاصة ويضع المهندس الطبي بقوة في الساحة وعلى الصرح الطبي الذي يواكبه صاحب هذا التخصص منذ إنشائه وفي تجهيزه وحتى عمله وتقديمه للخدمات الطبيه. أشكرك


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Eng.maher (8 مارس 2009)

مشكورة سمراء على عرضك المميز 
واتمنى انك توضحيلي شو الاعتبارات التصميمية في اقسام الصيانة في المستشفيات 
وشكراااا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (24 مارس 2009)

جزاكي الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكي وعليكي وحفظك الله من كل سوء ونفعك بك الإسلام والمسلمين أميـــــــــــــــن


----------



## smsss (26 مايو 2009)

بارك لكى الله ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره


----------



## mustafa el (28 مايو 2009)

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا البحث الفريد وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## أبو موئل (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على الفائدة الجمة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## ابن صنعاء (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

مجهود فوق الوصف بارك الله فيكي


----------



## محمد فطافطة (22 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيكو الف عافية


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (15 مايو 2011)

رائع جدا


----------



## eng.khatabomar (19 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندســـه سمراء فلسطين
لك التحية والاحترام والشكر الجزيل على الفائدة العظيمة,انا من المهتمين بهذا المجال


----------



## أبو الخليل (25 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل جميل جدا
واتمنى جمعه في ملف واحد حتى نتمكن من الإستفادة

شكرا والى الأمام


----------



## siso2004 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكى الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## miido2006 (1 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة


----------

